# [LPF] Roaming Dead



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 8, 2011)

DM: DalkonCledwin
Judge: PerrinMiller

Start Date: 12/07/2011
End Date: 1/23/2012

Players:
Arianna
 Encounter XP: 903 / Encounter GP: 320
 Level 2 - 1/22/2012 (1680 Starting XP + 903 encounter XP + 528 Time XP = 3111 Final XP)
 528 Time GP
 Total XP = 3111 ; total gp = 1696.33

Fulgrim Ironforge
 Encounter XP: 903 / Encounter GP: 320
 Level 3 - 1/22/2012 (3434 Starting XP + 903 encounter XP + 720 Time XP = 5057 Final XP)
816 Time GP
 Total XP = 5057 ; Total GP = 1984.33

Nimientioquijuil
 Encouter XP: 903 / Encounter GP: 320
 Level 2 - 1/22/2012 (1455 Starting XP + 903 Encounter XP + 528 Time XP = 2886 Final XP)
 528 Time GP
 Total XP = 2886 ; Total GP = 1696.33

Eanos Setirav
 Encounter XP: 903 / Encounter GP: 320
 Level 3 - 1/22/2012 (3300 Starting XP + 903 Encounter XP + 720 Time XP = 4923 Final XP)
816 Time GP
 Total XP = 4923 ; Total GP = 1984.33

Maui
 Encounter XP: 903 / Encounter GP: 320
 Level 1 - 1/22/2012 (0 Starting XP + 903 Encounter XP + 336 Time XP = 1239 Final XP)
 288 Time GP
 Total XP = 1239 ; Total GP = 1456.33

Davian Smilebeard
 Encounter XP: 903 / Encounter GP: 320
 Level 1 - 1/22/2012 (0 Starting XP + 903 Encounter XP + 336 Time XP = 1239 Final XP)
 288 Time GP
 Total XP = 1239 ; Total GP = 1456.33
[sblock=Treasure Rewards]M.W. Breastplate (350 gp)
 M.W. Chainshirt (250 gp)
 7x Potions of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp ea.)
 6 Flasks of Holy Water (25 gp ea.)
 Agile Half-Plate Armor (850 gp)
 Masterwork Longspear (305 gp)
 Scroll of Align Weapon (150 gp)
 and a Flask of Holy Water (25 gp)
 Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000 gp)
 Bracer's of Armor +1 (1000 gp)
 Greatsword (50 gp)
 1 sq. yd. of Silk Fabric (10 gp)
 2 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp ea.)

 Total Value of Treasure = 5090 / 6 = 848.33 gp each

 Players can opt to spend some of their share of the treasure in order  to  buy one of the above items from the treasury instead of having it be   sold off to fund this adventure.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Rules]I am borrowing most of these from Sunshadow21, who I believe borrowed them in turn from Perrinmiller.

* I will use group initiatives, rolling them  myself. So in combat you    must post your actions within 48-72 hours of  the players turn   coming    up. Unless stated by a character that their  actions are to follow    another character, they will be resolved in  posted order. After that    time, if there was no communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA    player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice     roller for the players. I will using my own methods for rolling in order    to keep secret rolls properly secret.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the     DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed  the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure  giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time  XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post. I will be less strict about this rule surrounding the Christmas Holiday due to the fact that it is one of those times of the year when people travel a lot. But informing me of absences would still be preferred.

* There may be a short intermission during the course of the adventure during which time, if your character has enough Experience Points to level, they may do so. This will give them the opportunity to have a better chance at survival during the tougher stages of the adventure. Leveling prior to this short intermission will not be permitted.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture. Also a mini-stat    spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet will be    required in  every IC post during a fight.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sample mini stat block]Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]
[sblock=Encounter Information]4x Zombies = 800 XP / 6 = 133.33 ea.
Skill Challenge = Failed
9x Skeletons = 1215 XP / 6 = 202.5 ea.
3x Skeletons + 1x Unidentified Skeleton = 1005 XP / 6 = 167.5
1x Unidentified Zombie = 800 XP / 6 = 133.33 ea.
4x Unidentified Zombies = 1600 XP / 6 = 266.66 ea.

Total XP = 5420 / 6 = 903.33 XP ea[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 8, 2011)

replying to Davian and Maui the guardsman says "No Sir, little Davian here is what we call a Halfling, that means he isn't a human, nor is he a child. He is a full grown member of his race. And he appears to be fully cognizant of how naive you happen to be. That said we have business to attend to here, so if you all are ready I suggest you get a move on. The Tombs that the undead are popping out of should be easy enough to find. Sealing them on the other hand might prove more troublesome."

        *GM:*  Due to jkason being unable to access the internet until the 9th, I will be having him stay in the background until he gets back. If combat breaks out between now and then I will NPC him along just to keep the flow of the adventure moving.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 8, 2011)

Fulgrim looks at the others finishing the last of his drink and then looks at the others as he stands. "Sounds like its time ta get ta work." Fulgrim says, pushing his chair back to the table. "Whelp Ni, ye just might get to meet some of these undead yer curious about!"


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 8, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1/Cleric of Tanager 1)*

"Well, if we are going out after them immediately, I need to change into my battle dress.  This will only take a minute or two."  After removing her holy symbol from around her neck and laying it on the table, she stands and draws her cloak over her shoulders, closing it.  Lifting the hood over her head and then down over her face, she starts singing and swaying under the cloak while using her arms to billow it from within.  The singing gets louder as the cloak rises a bit.  The contents seem to be growing taller.  

Abruptly, the singing stops.  Blue clawed hands part the cloak back over the shoulders of a blue scaled lizardfolk looking demon.  Pulling the hood back, the mermaid can just be made out inside the features of the body armor demon skin. 

Picking up the backpack off the back of her chair, she slings it onto her back. Likewise with the speargun.  Picking up the holy symbol of Tanager, she returns it to its place around her neck.   Stepping over to her old table she retrieves her longspear from under it.  Turning back, "I am ready now."

[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 0 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: - 
In hand: claw/claw         
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 8, 2011)

Maui listens to the guardsman carefully trying his best to understand.

"I know he is a Half Lean... "

Unwilling to seems ignorant he decides to fall silent. He broods waiting for the group to depart every now and again  looking at Davian out of the corner  of his eye.

When Arianna takes her second form he whistles in amazement and begins a slow clap.

"Maui has been trying to learn to take te Skin of the Beast for many years. I feel te Beast bubbling beneath but there it stays. Most axceptional!"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 8, 2011)

*GM:*  I am going to let you guys decide how you want to approach locating and sealing the tombs. I will tell you the results of what actions you take, but I want you to pretty much guide the attempts yourselves.


----------



## Qik (Dec 8, 2011)

Ni finishes whatever number ale he was working on and bounds out of his seat excitedly, nodding his head in affirmation of Fulgrim.  "Aye, looks to be so, seems so, might come true..."

Whatever continuation of that sentence is cut short as Ni witnesses Arianna's transformation.  The gnome's eyes widen for a moment, his face one of intense preoccupation, and then he bursts into an uncannily huge grin.  "A Levicol!  A life-bonded!  My my my my my my, merwoman, but aren't you a wondrous sort!  And you're coming with us!"  Overcome with excitement, the gnome rushes over to Arianna, leaps into the air, and seizes her in a huge embrace.









*OOC:*


Sorry I'm a bit late to the party.  

So basically, we're off to see one of these tombs now?


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Looks like we need to locate them first. Fulgrim would step up, but it seems uncharacteristic of Fulgrim to have a meaningful idea for locating them.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 8, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1/Cleric of Tanager 1)*

Yes, Ni, I am coming with you.  I will do the fighting and the healing.  The rage of Tanager's storms shall strike down these undead for good."

"So Guardsman, where are the tombs that the undead are coming from?"

"And what parts of the city are they wandering around in or towards?"

Looking to the other little one, "Don't worry Davian, we will get you some tools. The forest walker doesn't realize that little hands are much better at dealing with delicate traps.  And there are many traps in cities and dungeon crypts.  Why, in my last hunt, we had the same trap go off twice!"


----------



## Qik (Dec 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


What kind of malicious GM sets a trap that goes off twice!?  






Ni releases Arianna from his gnome-sized bear hug and smiles his huge smile at her.  "I am glad to hear it, mersister.  Now, if you will excuse me, I shall prepare my own companion."

Ni walks over to the bar and whispers in Grog's ear for a moment.  Grumbling, the half-orc disappears momentarily, returning with a grimy table cloth.  Approaching an empty table, Ni unfolds the cloth and covers the table completely, and then begins to pace around the covered table this way and that, mumbling to himself incoherently and occasionally poking the table.  After about a minute he stops, grasps the table cloth firmly, and yanks it, shouting, "VOILA!"  

In place of the table sits...well, it's hard to know what to call it.  The creature seems to be a cross between an elephant and a feline, and is the size of a large dog.  Ni's usually-impossibly-large smile increases to epic proportions.  "Lumoi'es!  Glad to see you could make it in your entirety this time."  With that, the gnome hops onto the back of the creature and begins to make his way towards the door; meanwhile, Grog tries to decide how upset he should be over his transmuted table.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 8, 2011)

"To tell you the truth the city watch has been unable to determine exactly which tombs the undead are swarming out of. So it is up to you all to determine which ones the undead are coming from. I hope you are up to the task." Konys explains to the others of the group.

        *GM:*  I guess I am going to have to tell you this much, the first part of the adventure is a skill challenge where you have to locate and then seal the tombs. I am not going to however tell you what skills you have to use to accomplish this goal.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 8, 2011)

"Reckon we oughta' head out and talk to some people on de streets." Fulgrim says to the others. "Someone is bound ta 'ave seen some walkin' de streets."


----------



## Qik (Dec 8, 2011)

"Aye!" agrees Nimi, way too cheerfully given that he's agreeing to search for living dead.  "Let's start asking around..."









*OOC:*


I'll give a diplomacy roll to gather information.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 8, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1/Cleric of Tanager 1)*

"Then out to the streets it is.  I better put the hood back up so I am not the scariest thing walking.  You know how simple folk are."

Arianna draws her cloak closed and hood up to hide her face, then heads out the door looking for trouble or panic.

[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 0 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: - 
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 8, 2011)

*GM:*  Congratulations     

surprisingly enough, the little gnome is able to find some people who are able to tell the group of one of the tombs that the undead are surging forth from with relatively little difficulty. "Aye I saw 'em ugly 'nes coming from a 'omb on the south end of 'own" one of the townsfolk mentions to you all.


----------



## Qik (Dec 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not much that a +16 modifier won't solve!







Ni nods his head vigorously.  "Many thanks to you, dear townswoman.  Have a piece of chocolate."  Dropping the small sweet into the hand of the perplexed woman, Ni begins to lead Lumoi'es in the direction indicated by her (making sure to let other, stouter, members of the group take the lead, of course).


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 8, 2011)

Unfortunately while Arianna is able to locate all manner of undead in the city, she is unable to pin point exactly where the undead are coming from.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 8, 2011)

"Found them!"  Arianna casts a spell and them moves forward to attack the first undead thing that is still walking.

[sblock=actions]Cast Mage Armor, single move towards the closest undead[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (2 hours)
In hand: claw/claw [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm a little confused.  Since Ni was able to gather information as to the location of a tomb from which the undead are coming, shouldn't we all be heading there?  Or have we encountered some along the way?


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Arianna would take out the ones she encounters along the way instead of running past them and having to return for them later.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Ni would, as well; I just wanted to clarify what was going on.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 9, 2011)

*GM:*  XD LOL, the skill challenge wasn't really designed that way XD but I guess I can throw one of the later encounters at you now, if you all really want one of them XD


----------



## Qik (Dec 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]You're the boss, DC, just as long as we're clear on what's happening.

Also, thanks for tweaking Ni's wiki page, [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION]; it's much appreciated.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]

I'm in the confused camp as well. I didn't think Arianna actually saw any undead and it was only that Ni learned a location of a tomb at the south end of town. If that is the case, then I say we continue to the tomb Ni learned about.

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 9, 2011)

As the gnome talks to the townswoman, Maui says something in an unfamiliar language:

"E hongi atu Taniwha!"

Taniwha drops lazily off Maui's shoulders and (Edit after roll: ) flopsto the ground raises a leg and begins grooming itself.

"Taniwha .... Stupid cat..."

[sblock=ooc] Maui uses Handle Animal to have Taniwha Track where the woman came from using his Scent ability.I was hoping to pin point where  exactly south the woman saw the undead... not happening.

I am also of a mind that it would be wierd to walk past the undead and not slay them. Maui when  he spoke of returning  them to sleep wasn't speaking literally. He meant by killing them again. 
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 9, 2011)

*GM:*  Okay then.     

Arianna seems to have located several undead that the city watch has been unable to fully engage while you are all trying to locate the rest of the tombs. It seems these undead have also seen you, and seem interested in making you guys a quick lunch.

        *GM:*  I will get a map up as soon as I can, but I will need to know the marching order that the Players happen to be in before I can put the map up.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 9, 2011)

[sblock=suggested marching order]We were spread out a little bit talking to people and looking.  So, a suggestion is:

Ni riding Lumoi ~ Front left, Fulgrim ~ Front Center, Arianna ~ Front Right
Eanos ~ back left, Davian ~ back center, Maui ~ back right, Taniwha laying down licking his fur.

That puts the rookies in the back, as well as the precise shot archer.
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 9, 2011)

[sblock=marching order agreement]
The proposed marching order by SK looks good to me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 9, 2011)

[sblock=Marching Order]I'm a little apprehensive about having Ni up front, given his squishiness, but he should be alright on the back of Lumoi'es, and IC, it makes sense, so SK's order works for me.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 9, 2011)

The front two zombies of the group charge at Fulgrim and Arianna attempting to crush them under the force of their fists. The one attacking Arianna misses her wildly, and the one attacking Fulgrim also swings a bit wide with it's attacks. The other two stay a tad bit further abreast of the group for some unknown reasoning.

[sblock=Map and Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Arianna's HP = 17 / 17 base + 11 Temp
Fulgrim's HP = 41 / 41
Davian's HP = 8 / 8
Eanos's HP = 23 / 23
Maui's HP = 13 / 13
Taniwha's HP = (not quite sure)
Ni's HP = 16 / 16
Lumoi'es' HP = 11  / 11

Zombie 1 =
Zombie 2 =
Zombie 3 =
Zombie 4 =[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Okay managed to figure out how to get a coordinate system onto the map.

The party is up.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 9, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1/Cleric of Tanager 1)*

Arianna claws at the zombie in front of her, tearing into it with both claws.
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (2 hours)
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 9, 2011)

Arianna's claws rip into the zombie causing grievous wounds to the undead flesh, for all the good it does as the Zombie doesn't even seem to notice the wounds.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 9, 2011)

Fulgrim roars in a rage as he brings his axe about in a vicious swing to strike the zombie in front of him.

[sblock=OOC]
Fulgrim Enters a rage and power attacks the one in front him.

Raging, Power Attack -- 1d20+9=20
Damage -- 1d12+10=18
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41  (Raging, 47/47)
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 13/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 9, 2011)

Fulgrim delivers a crushing blow to the Zombie that was in front of him crushing said Zombie's skull with the force of his blow. What is left of the zombie falls to the ground defeated as gore flies all over the place.

        *GM:*  Seems Rolyat failed to notice the link to this thread XD


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*

Davian walks up to Maui smiling. "It's alright friend, I've been called way worse then a human child.....but if I could trouble you again for some coin for my tools, I need them if I'm to be any help to the group."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 9, 2011)

one of the zombies moans "B-b-brains!!!"

        *GM:*  Rolyat we are kind of in the middle of combat and its a tad late to be trying to get tools for thieving at this juncture XD


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*

Davian walks over to Maui smiling and tugs on the side of his pants for his attention. "It's alright friend, I've been called much worse than a human child. But if I could again trouble you for some coin, my skills are worthless to the group without them."


----------



## jbear (Dec 9, 2011)

"Not now little Brother! Don't you see the dead there!?"

He shouts at Taniwha "E  noho!" as  he equips  his shield and draws his scimitar, taking a step back from the alleyway. Taniwha pricks his ears  up,  sitting up  alert, his grooming momentarily forgotten.

"Come back here heroes! Let te dead come to us where we can attack them together, not trapped between te walls. Bring  them where the can feel te might blade of  Maui!"

[sblock=ooc] Maui will happily lend you the money you need for the Thieve's Tools, hehehe, but not in the middle of a fight 
Draw Scimitar and  Shield, 5ft  step to J9
Handle Animal: Guard 

RE Taniwha's HP: I have him  at 16 but I can see that 15 might be correct. DO you add  CON bonus to each HD or just once for  being level 1? 

I thought about pushing through the gap left by the dead  zombie to flank,  taking an  OA but then  I realised Maui wouldn't be walking  around with his shield and sword drawn ...

I case the group doesn't want to retreat to the mouth of the alley way so 4 melee combatants can  attack what would the CLimb DC be to get up onto the roof?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*









*OOC:*


Wow I feel incredibly stupid.  I didn't notice the thread had multiple pages, so the last one I saw was out of combat, mind if we retcon that?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 9, 2011)

*GM:*  For reference sake, there is a wall just outside the alley behind the party, so moving out of the alley and away from the undead would be next to impossible. However there is a 5 foot gap that some of you could go through to go around the building and get behind the zombies. Though that might take a couple of rounds even at max move speed.

Sorry if the map isn't very clear on this.


----------



## Qik (Dec 9, 2011)

From atop Lumoi'es, Ni waves his hand emphatically, and a celestial dog emerges from the wall to Arianna's right, behind the zombie, and sets into its enemy at once with vigor, tearing at the undead's flesh and attempting to bring it down.  Ni, meanwhile, begins to whistle an upbeat tune.

[sblock=Actions]Ni summons a celestial dog to O10.  Stats are as linked, using the bracketed numbers since Ni has Augment Summoning.  Only change is that I'd like to swap out Skill Focus (Perception) for Weapon Focus (Bite), giving another +1 to the dog's bite attack.

Celestial Dog attacks using smite evil (+2 damage).  Attack +8 (+1 BAB, +4 Str, +1 Weapon Focus, +2 flanking), Damage 1d6+7 plus trip (if first attack is successful).[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 11/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 9, 2011)

not only is the trip successful but the celestial dog manages to rip the zombies leg off, dealing a lethal blow to the zombie.

        *GM:*  Also I am going to pause here so people who haven't had a chance to post or act in the combat round yet, can get caught up with us.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 11, 2011)

*GM:*  Okay two things... First, how frequently can everyone post in this adventure. And second, I am still awaiting posts from Rolyat and Jkason as to what they want to do during this round of combat, and or confirming that they are actually still interested in participating in this adventure.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I can typically post daily.


----------



## Qik (Dec 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I also can post daily, although typically I can't get on until later in the afternoon on Mondays and Fridays (this week, it'll be Wednesday and Friday).

It's not unusual for weekends to be devoid or nearly so of posting; I don't adhere to that rule, but it's pretty common place, both here on En World and the other site I play on.  So I wouldn't necessarily worry about posting rate just yet.  Plus, jk had said in the game he's running that, while he'll potentially be back on the 9th, he might not be able to pop in until Monday.  So again, I wouldn't worry about it too much - excepting Rolyat, I've played with everyone else enough to know that they're all reliable posters.

Not trying to lecture; just saying that I don't think you have anything to worry about, posting rate-wise.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 11, 2011)

*GM:*  Thank you Qik, that actually helps alot, I had not seen the notice that jkason may not be able to post until monday. I was beginning to get a bit worried about his absence. So thank you for letting me know that. I still would at least like to hear from Rolyat as to posting frequency since it seems everyone else would likely be fairly reliable posters.


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2011)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=posting]I can typically post once a day during the week, less often on the weekends. The latter is what held me up on my return. Apologies. Being new to the board, I suspect Royalt58 is probably still finding his optimal posting rhythm, and I've no issue being patient while he gets a feel for how PbP works for him.[/sblock]

Eanos cocks his head, assessing the undead. He holds his bow ready, but decides against either of the arrow types he has. Instead, he draws the string as if to fire with no arrow at all, muttering something unintelligible. A glowing shaft appears in the bowstring, and he lets loose as the pale energy slips noiselessly through the air and breaks into a crackling assault along the flesh of one of the far zombies.









*OOC:*


Archery fluffed version of Disrupt Undead. Attack is ranged touch, so unless they're very nimble zombies, I think this hits for 5 damage:

Disrupt Undead ranged touch attack; damage (1d20+5=12, 1d6=5)







[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Compound Longbow

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 11, 2011)

[sblock=Posting] I can post daily. Weekends varies but I'm used to no posting over the weekend as it seems to be the norm. [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 11, 2011)

the bolt of positive energy slams into the undead causing it to scream in agony as the energy weakens the hold of the animating forces keeping the creature mobile.

        *GM:*  Not sure which undead you intended to hit, so I am going to assume it is the one in your more or less direct line of fire.


----------



## Qik (Dec 12, 2011)

Ni's tuneful whistling turns to one of admiration at Eanos' magical arrow. 

"That's some trick you have there, holy man!"


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2011)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*



DalkonCledwin said:


> *GM:*  Not sure which undead you intended to hit, so I am going to assume it is the one in your more or less direct line of fire.












*OOC:*


Works for me. Since the two remaining were both at full HP and about as far away, I didn't have a preference.









Qik said:


> Ni's tuneful whistling turns to one of admiration at Eanos' magical arrow.
> 
> "That's some trick you have there, holy man!"




Eanos grins slightly. "Issolatha's been kind enough to share some of her secrets with me. Today it seems clear why she whispered that one to me."


----------



## Qik (Dec 13, 2011)

From atop of Lumoi'es, Ni's face turns to one of a frown.  "Do you really get such informative whisperings from your deity?"  He looks at Lumoi'es sadly.  "How come you've never given me magical secrets?"  Lumoi'es' expression remains impassive; the eidolon is obviously used to such questions.

[sblock=Not to hit the panic button...]...but I did want to point out that Rolyat58 hasn't been on since early Friday afternoon.  I know it was the weekend and everything, but still, not a positive sign from someone so new to the boards.  I mention it primarily b/c I'd hate to see the game get bogged down so early on.

Either way, you're the boss, DC; me and Ni'll wait until you say the proverbial word.[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 13, 2011)

A deep, grumbling voice comes from the blue demon, "If you tell a gnome, it is no longer a secret."  Teq and Arianna get nervous about the talk of whispering deities coming from behind their back.
[sblock=posting rate]Daily is easily.  Holding back and not doing four a day is the challenge.  Waiting for the zombies to step forward into their fate.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (2 hours)
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 13, 2011)

Ni shakes his head, smiling knowingly, and spouts, as if an aphorism, "If you invite a grumpy beast-thing to a party it is no longer a party."


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2011)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos merely shakes his head and chuckles as the mermaid and the gnome exchange aphorisms both traditional and newly minted. 

"Well, I'm sure secret-keepers and party-throwers alike aren't big fans of shambling corpses, so let's see if we can't make everyone happy by reminding the dead they should stay that way," he adds.

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Compound Longbow

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 13, 2011)

Davian hastily decides to fire a crossbow bolt at the same zombie that Eanos had previously fired at, unfortunately the bolt barely even grazes the undead doing minimal damage to the creature.

The Zombie that has been injured so far moves forward and attempts to land an attack against Fulgrim, and successfully lands a crushing blow against Fulgrim.

The Other zombie attacks the Dog that Ni had summoned earlier, and also lands a devastating blow against the Dog.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Information]Arianna 17 / 17 Current HP + 11 Temporary HP
Fulgrim 32 / 41 Current HP
Davian 8 / 8 Current HP
Eanos 23 / 23 Current HP
Maui 13 / 13 Current HP
Taniwha 16 / 16 Current HP
Ni 16 / 16 Current HP
Lumoi'es 11 / 11 Current HP
Celestial Dog 8 / 17 Current HP

Zombie 3 - Significantly injured
Zombie 4 - Uninjured[/sblock]

        *GM:*  I recognize the fact that Rolyat has not been on in 4 days. I will give him the benefit of the doubt and not kick his character from the adventure until the full week has expired. Until then I will be NPC'ing his character along until he posts or the week expires.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 13, 2011)

Undeterred by the crushing attack of the zombie before him, Fulgrim brings his axe around in another powerful swing to chop the zombie down.

[sblock=OOC]
Fulgrim has DR 1/--, did you subtract that from the damage done?

Fulgrim power attacks while raging the zombie in front of him.

Attack, Possible Crit -- 1d20+9=29
Crit Confirm -- 1d20+9=19
Crit Damage -- 3d12+30=54
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 32  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 12/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2011)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos whispers his shock as the dwarf essentially cuts the zombie in two, then shakes himself out of the reverie. He whispers again as he pulls the bowstring, and another luminous shaft launches over the throng and into the remaining zombie. The crackling energy seems less effective this time, but there's a sizzle nonetheless.

[sblock=ooc]Another Disrupt Undead: 

Disrupt Undead touch attack; damage (1d20+5=10, 1d6=2)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Compound Longbow

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 13, 2011)

Arianna steps forward and claws at the last zombie, just missing.
[sblock=actions]10' move to k5, std slashing claw attack[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (2 hours)
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*

Davian reloads his crossbow and takes another shot at the zombie. 












*OOC:*


Sorry for disappearing, I'm in the military and I've been on a ship for like the past week and we don't really have internet access out there.  but again sorry about that.


----------



## Qik (Dec 13, 2011)

jkason said:


> "Well, I'm sure secret-keepers and party-throwers alike aren't big fans of shambling corpses, so let's see if we can't make everyone happy by reminding the dead they should stay that way,"




"Aye aye!" rejoins Ni enthusiastically.  From atop of Lumoi'es, he hurls a ball of acid towards the last remaining zombie; he is overly cautious about not hitting his allies, however, and the small orb flies wildly, hitting an unlucky bird which happens to be flying overhead.  "Oops!" 

The summoned dog turns its attention to the remaining foe as well, attacking viciously.

[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 13, 2011)

Maui growls angrily stuck behind the others  in the narrow alley.

"Out of the way child! And you, Little Old Man, move your dog!"









*OOC:*


 Can Ni shift the hound to K6 so Maui can get in there or do summoned creatures pretty much stay put and attack relentlessly devoid of tactics? Based on that Maui will or will not risk an Atk of Oportunity getting past the zombie. The fight seems well in control, perhaps the risk is unnecessary ... but Maui doesn't like to stand at the back and let the others do the work.


----------



## Qik (Dec 13, 2011)

Ni glares over his shoulder.  "Move him yourself - you are, after all, a Man of the Wild, are you not?"
[sblock=OOC]I had refrained from doing so for exactly the reason you mention - I'd assumed that would be too tactical for an unintelligent summoned creature.  Plus, I've neglected Handle Animal - DCs seem too high to merit putting ranks in, considering next level I can start summoning things I can actually communicate with - so that's not an option.

If for some reason DC is cool with it, I'm happy to have the dog move.  Otherwise, Maui could always attempt a Handle Animal check.  In either case, you're right that things seem to be under control, although I can empathize with not enjoying being stuck in the back![/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 14, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> Fulgrim has DR 1/--, did you subtract that from the damage done?




        *GM:*  No I totally missed that, you can ignore 1 point of the damage done by the zombie to Fulgrim XD

Rolyat, next time if you would be so kind, include a Damage Roll along with your Attack Roll.     

Fulgrim's attack crushes the bones of the Zombie as the axe cleaves the Zombie in half. This leaves the Zombie completely incapacitated and unable to fight any longer.

Eanos' attack, simply grazes the Zombie. This causes a small amount of dissonance but not enough to cripple the Zombie.

The Celestial Dog's attack rips through the stomach of the last remaining zombie, bringing it down.

[sblock=Rewards]800 XP Total / 133 XP each (sorry it doesn't divide into 6 perfectly)

You find 600 GP (100 GP each), a Masterwork Breastplate, and a Masterwork Chainshirt on the Zombies.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 14, 2011)

Ni makes sure there are no more zombies in the immediate area, with Lu's help, with the two scoping out the general area in the process, and then dismisses the celestial dog with a small, "Thanks."  The creature merges back into the wall, disappearing.


"Well, yup, it sure does seem like there's an undead problem here, doesn't it?  Good thing we're checking it out/checking into it/looking into the trouble.  Shall we carry on?"

[sblock=OOC]Have we arrived at the tomb we were headed to, or was this along the way?[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I am going to speed you along to the tomb as soon as everyone makes a post combat check in[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Fulgrim stands still, his axe gripped tightly in hand as his eyes quickly take in the rest of the battlefield. Realizing the undead are dead once again the tension washes from his body as his axe grows heavy and he lowers it. The beads of sweat glisten on his shaved head as he absently wipes his forehead with the back of his arm, the redness slowly fading from his face.

He watches as the others gather weapons and gold from the zombies as he recoups his strength. "I tell ye this city is overrun wit the dead. First de basement of dat house a few days ago an now 'ere day are in the streets."

Fulgrim stoops down to wipe his axe blade on the tattered cloths draping one of the dead bodies and then stands. "Carry on sounds good mate!" Fulgrim replies to Ni.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 14, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1/Cleric of Tanager 1)*

"Well, these few have stopped twitching.  That armor on them isn't rusty trash.  Someone better grab it for payment on this little errand."

"So where did that old lady say they were coming from?"


----------



## jbear (Dec 14, 2011)

Maui slams his sword back into his sheathe and curses in his strange language. He shows no interest in ransacking the dead and waits impatiently for the group to move on while  grumbling to himself about "little Leans and tiny men and their dogs standing in the way"


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2011)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"If I carry much more, I'm afraid it will slow me down," Eanos says. [color=cc666]"If someone else can carry our finds, I'd be grateful."[/color]

At Maui's comment, Eanos shrugs. "Perhaps that's why Issolatha favors the bow: I needn't be next to a foe to strike it."

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Compound Longbow

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Fulgrim seems to be gaining his composure, the red fading from his face and the sweat dissipating from his shaven head. As if coming back into awareness at Eanos' comment he replies "I could carry some more if we needin' de help."

Fulgrim moves to help collect some of the bulkier items and fastening them to his pack in a manner to be secure and to minimize any movement the loose pieces might make.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 14, 2011)

Almost muttering to herself, "Oh yeah", remembering that things seem a lot lighter when Teq carries them, they stuff the other suit of armor into their backpack.  "Let's find the source of these foul beings."

"If we cut through Arcane Row, we can get the little one his tools."


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*

Davian takes his share of the coin and puts it away in his coinpurse in an almost somber silence, a look of strange grief on his face.


----------



## Qik (Dec 14, 2011)

Ni pats Lu affectionately.  "Oh, right, of course, Lu could be carryin' some things if need be.  But it looks like you have it all figured out.  So let's head on!"  

As the group heads out, Ni whispers something into Lu's ear, and the unclassifiable eidolon gives Maui a wet-but-friendly lick.  Ni chuckles to himself from atop his mount.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 15, 2011)

the group easily finds their way to the tomb that they were told about. The tomb is quite obviously unsealed, the exact reason why it has been unsealed however is something that is going to take some work to determine the cause of, and to fix.

        *GM:*  Skill Challenge continues


----------



## Qik (Dec 15, 2011)

Ni hops off of Lumoi'es.  "Hmm, very suspicious, this, very suspicious, indeed, it's not like the dead can just get up and walk over to the door and unseal it, though we've just seen walking dead, I suppose, so I suppose anything is possible..." Ni's torrent of words trails off to a murmur, though it continues.  

The gnome walks over to the tomb's entrance (taking care to be sure no undead are currently about), with Lumoi'es leading the way in case there's trouble.  Inspecting the entrance, the gnome sifts through his mental knowledge of the magical and the beyond, being sure to give a little extra magical guidance to his memory; he also inspects the tomb for any magical residue.  Lu, meanwhile, becomes distracted by a particularly edible-looking patch of grass nearby, and begins gnawing on some thoughtfully.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure which is applicable, so I'll roll both Know (Arcana) and Know (Planes); unfortunately Know (Religion) isn't Ni's forte.  

Perception checks for anything interesting.  Extra +1 to Know (Arcana) from Guidance.

Ni also casts Detect Magic on the tomb.[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 15, 2011)

The Tomb doesn't appear to have anything Extra Planar related to it other than the normal things associated with the Living Dead (Negative Energy and the like). Likewise though the Tomb does show faint traces of Necromantic Energies, there does not appear to be any obvious signs of spells having been slung in the immediate area that Ni can detect. At least not within the past 10 to 20 minutes. Further neither Ni nor Lu notice anything particularly unusual about the Tomb.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 15, 2011)

"P'haps someone was trying' to break inta the tomb?" Fulgrim states as Ni pokes around. Fulgrim also moves near the tomb entrance to look for any signs of forced entry or other oddity about the tomb.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception -- 1d20+7=12
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 33  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 12/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 15, 2011)

Fulgrim, due in part to the fact that he is a Dwarf, is able to determine that the stonework of the door to the Tomb has been forced open from the inside, and that sealing it would simply be a matter of forcing the door back into place.


----------



## jbear (Dec 15, 2011)

Qik said:


> Ni pats Lu affectionately.  "Oh, right, of course, Lu could be carryin' some things if need be.  But it looks like you have it all figured out.  So let's head on!"
> 
> As the group heads out, Ni whispers something into Lu's ear, and the unclassifiable eidolon gives Maui a wet-but-friendly lick.  Ni chuckles to himself from atop his mount.



Maui looks startled as the creature gives him a lick. His uncertainty is clear upon his face as he gingerly reaches towards the creatures flanks and gives it a pat.

"Do you see that Taniwha? Creature listens to his Little  Old Man! Why can't you listen to Maui? Have you forgotten why we came here?"

When they reach the tomb he muscles his way to the front of the group, Taniwha pacing by his side. He stands there arms folded across his chest looking at it for some moments before he declares:

"It has been opened!"

Not much of a detective Maui heads towards the door of the tomb. He  peers down into the darkness. He equips his his shield and draws his sword touching the blade to his head.

"Aho!"

The blade begins to glow with a soft light. 

"Haere mai Taniwha" he commands before heading into the tomb. Taniwha pads along with him into the darkness seemingly as curious as his druid.

[sblock=ooc] Maui casts Light on his sword and uses Handle Animal: Heel trick to have Taniwha follow him into the tomb. He searches the shadows as he enters for anything out of place, especially anything that is moving. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 15, 2011)

Arianna looks into the tomb and watches as our volunteer trap springer wanders in.


----------



## jbear (Dec 15, 2011)

[sblock=ooc] hehe, Always glad to take  one for the crew  Feel free to call Maui back if you think him unwise or just plain dumb though. He may listen to you if your convincing enough. 

But traps still active in a tomb opened from the inside and that a number of dumb zombies have walked mindlessly out of! If the zombies can avoid them, so can Maui! He's not THAT dumb ;P [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 15, 2011)

Maui enters the tomb, suddenly he is attacked by a Zombie and 3 skeletons. Being outmatched he runs back outside the Tomb to regroup with his friends with the Zombie and Skeletons hot on his and Taniwha's tails. Once back outside of the Tomb, the Party is easily able to dispatch the Zombie. However as they are distracted by the Zombie, the 3 Skeletons manage to escape into the city.

        *GM:*  You gain no Experience for this encounter. This is because you just failed at an attempt to seal the tombs. 2 more failures and then you fail the skill challenge as a whole.


----------



## jbear (Dec 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Okay .... I'm not sure I have really understood our purpose here. This seems like you are trying to run some kind of hybrid version of a skill challenge brought over from 4e. Is that the case? So I was  meant  to say Maui pushes the door shut? I had him go into the tomb to discover the source of what broke out but anyway ...







Maui apologises to the group wondering how  he remains alive and  not lying in shreds on the tomb floor.

"Te Dead ... they seem like they just want to breathe te fresh air ..."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 15, 2011)

*GM:*  That is essentially what we are working at here, though there is precedent for Skill Challenges in the various forms of D&D, Pathfinder, d20, and other RPG's not just D&D 4 edition. So yes, this is essentially a Skill Challenge that we are working with here.


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2011)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos finds his own attention difficult to focus after the skeletal assault, even after whispering for Issolatha's blessings. He tries again, asking The Lady of Secrets to help him recall his learnings into the ways of underground structures, of which the tomb would seem to be an entrance.

"Perhaps it's best if we can just get the door sealed again, since it looks like all the presence of the living does is attract more of these things?" Eanos offers. He moves forward to Fulgrim and prepares to set his shoulder to the door...

[sblock=ooc]Guidance + Perception; Guidance + Know (Dungeon) (1d20+1=3, 1d20+5=22)

Hosed the Perception, but if there's something Dungeon-y to be realized, that roll should probably be decent.

I don't think there's a specific skill for shoving a door closed, is there? Pathfinder doesn't have Athletics. So are we just piling Strength checks here? Eanos isn't likely to be a lot of help on that one:

Str check. (1d20+1=9)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Compound Longbow

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 15, 2011)

Fulgrim nods to Eanos at the suggestion of simply trying to shut the door again to the tomb. "Keepin' da door shut should help us buy time to hunt down da ones dat escaped." 

He looks the door over and notes. "Might take a few 'o us to get dis one shut again." 

He then moves to put help Eanos push the door to the tomb shut.

[sblock=OOC]
Strength Check -- 1d20+3=10
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 33  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 12/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 15, 2011)

Seeing Eanos and Fulgrim struggling with the door, Ni rolls up his sleeves and comes over to lend a hand.  "Here, fellows, let those of us with true physical gifts lend a hand."  The gnome places both hands on the displaced doorway, grunts, and, to everyone's surprise, the door shifts noticeably.

Lu tears itself away from its meal of grass to lend a shoulder. 

[sblock=OOC]I _love_ that this is the second time in as many attempts that Ni has beaten Fulgrim on a strength check.    [/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Wanted to XP you, but apparently still haven't 'spread' enough, but: Go little Ni with the Natural 20! lol.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 15, 2011)

*GM:*  I would suggest those of you that are going to lend assistance to do so to Ni's roll at this point I am tracking him with at a result of a 21 due to Lu's assistance, unless Fulgrim wants his assist to go to Ni's roll as well?


----------



## Qik (Dec 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I'm sure he does!  [/sblock]

Ni continues his effort to push the door, which, though substantial, isn't quite enough.  

"A little help here, people!" he calls out to the others.  "I may be the strongest of us, but I could still use some help!"

Lu rolls its eyes, continuing its own effort.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, Fulgrim will begrudgingly assist Ni in his heroic feats of strength.


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Doesn't a Nat 20 always count as a success on whatever check you're making, no matter what the DC actually is? Or is that only combat?[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 15, 2011)

*GM:*  Um... Let me double check on that, I can't remember if that is the case or not.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 15, 2011)

*GM:*  Just checked, and no it appears that is only in combat. Otherwise the ability to "take a 20" would be all but meaningless.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Correct, nat 20's and nat 1's don't apply to skill/ability checks. Post from Sean Reynolds on the matter:

paizo.com - Messageboards / Rules Questions / Ability Checks (natural 20 or 1)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 15, 2011)

Arianna helps as well.
[sblock=ooc]I don't like that the skill check was close the door and walk away.  Arianna would have went into the tomb to put them "to rest", not just seal a door that can be reopened.  Eternal forces can dig forever, so that is just a delay tactic.
As to the skeletons just getting by us, umm... one channel has a 50% of dropping the all the skeletons in one shot from range.  Her claw/claw can drop them on any hit with minimum damage, and we have a cat with a speed of 50'.  The feliphant can do 40'.  So, nothing should be able to "just get past us".  

If we are closing the door here, what is the rest of the adventure?  Meta wise, even going in and shutting the door behind us to start the dungeon crawl seems more likely.  I thought that was what we were doing, with the stubborn trap springer was just the first in the door.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 15, 2011)

Maui helps  Ni shut the door. It seems he puts little heart into it.

[sblock=ooc] I think exactly what Satin Knights has expressed. I'm rolling with it but it seems wrong. Also though Maui was first through the door the others werent  given a chance to accompany me/call me back or whatever. Maui is also not the type to run when he is overwhelmed. More likely he would have fought to the death in the tomb. But anyway. [/sblock]


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*

Davian stays away from the door, aware that his meager frame would do nothing to help close the opening. He attempts to find a hiding place and keeps his crossbow trained on the door. 










*OOC:*


Not sure if there's any place around that he could hide that would also give him a good vantage point of the door, but I'll put out the rolls anyways


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 16, 2011)

*GM:*  I realize that sealing the tomb may seem to only provide a stop gap measure, but it is what it is.     

While Davian successfully finds a small alcove to hide in where his aim at the door is unimpeded, the rest of the party puts their effort into sealing the door. With their combined strength, the door quite easily seals itself making a loud grating noise of stone against stone and finally a deafening crack as it locks into place.

This tomb seems sealed, but sealing the tomb leaves an empty feeling in the air, it doesn't appear to have accomplished much as the undead still appear to be ravaging the town and flowing out from area's as yet undiscovered.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 16, 2011)

Arianna looks for other nearby tombs that are also open.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 16, 2011)

Arianna doesn't notice any other tombs in the immediate vicinity, but what she does notice is the tracks of the undead which likely could be used to locate one of the tombs.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 16, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1/Cleric of Tanager 1)*

"We got some tracks here we can follow." as she points them out.


----------



## Qik (Dec 16, 2011)

Ni hops onto Lu's back and guides the eidolon over to the tracks.  "Shall we follow?"

[sblock=OOC]Survival roll for Lu to track the tracks, in case it's needed.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 16, 2011)

Maui kneels down by the tracks.

"We aren't used to following tracks in te city ... Taniwha ... come here  and follow te smell ...Taniwha? Ach, never mind! I'll do it myself! Don't be expecting te Buffalo Milk when we go back to te Hall of Heroes! 

Follow me."

Maui heads off after the tracks waving to the others to follow.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 16, 2011)

With the door shut, Fulgrim moves away from the tomb as the other quickly spot tracks to follow that lead away from the tomb. He watches with some admiration as Maui expertly motions for the others to follow the tracks as he appears able to follow them. With axe in hand, Fulgrim moves up towards the front, ready to follow Maui and the tracks.


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2011)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos readies his bow again as the tomb is sealed. He moves in behind the druid, trying to help keep the tracks in view. His focus having returned, he also keeps an eye out for more undead as the party begins to move again.

[sblock=ooc]Perception (1d20+9=29)

Survival (track, aid another) (1d20+8=17)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Compound Longbow

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 16, 2011)

Arianna follows while looking and listening for more suspicious activity.


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*

Davian comes out his hiding place now that the tomb has been closed and also helps in searching for danger.


----------



## Qik (Dec 17, 2011)

Given everyone else's keen alertness, Ni instructs Lu to continue following the procession, and promptly begins his mid-afternoon pre-supper nap.

[sblock=OOC]Are we waiting for anything in particular to continue onward?[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 18, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry I have been a little out of sorts lately trying to get back on a regular sleep schedule. So I will try to post something when I wake up tomorrow morning. I hope you are all still interested in the adventure. I apologize for my relative newness at this, but this is really my first adventure as a GM


----------



## jbear (Dec 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] It's all good.  Don't get down. I think there may be a slight feeling of not quite knowing what is expected of us, at least on my part. On the one hand its very open: We have no specific goal apart from some how dealing with zombies walking around town; On the other hand its very narrow,  made so be forcing it into a "skill challenge" format: three strikes your out. So there is a right way and a wrong way to do it, but we really have no  point of reference to know which way that might be. 

It might work easier if we were unaware of our 'failures' and simply had to deal with the consequences of them, and by doing so learn how better to deal with the next situation.
Eg. Going into a tomb is a bad idea: causes a 'failure': Combat triggered with 3 skeletons and a zombie who gain surprise. Maui is in danger of dying overwhelmed by the mauling  dead. 

But what is a 'failure'? Why is it a failure? a) Group had had to waste valuable time dealing with undead unnecesarily while in other places more undead have escaped
b) Life entering the tomb has begun to waken more dead from the tomb. Every 2 rounds another dead person rises
c) Fill in your own reason here 

What do 3 'failures' mean apart from PCs don't get XP? What is it that happens that we might have stopped if we hadn't done certain things?

What can/do the PCs learn from the experience that they can use as clues as to what is going on? A solid guide to giving clues is the rule of three. At least 3 different ways for  the PCs to be  able to discover the relevant information. That way if they miss something, they still have a good chance of solving the problem.

At the moment we have only learnt that when we find a tomb we should simply push the door shut. The "skill challenge" is a difficult beast to master. 

In any case, I am still interested in the adventure and  you can count on my support  throughout. 
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 18, 2011)

between Maui, Eanos, and Arianna's efforts the group of you are each able to locate two more tombs that need to be sealed. These tombs are actually located fairly close to each other, though they are each fairly large in the crypt department. The first tomb appears to have a mechanical sealing mechanism that is different from the tomb you had previously sealed. You likely won't be able to force this tomb sealed by brute strength alone. The second tomb appears to have a door that slides into place from above similar to a portculis, you would likely need to find the release mechanism for the door to seal this tomb.

        *GM:*  I decided to give you guys a bit more information about each tomb and what needs to be done to over come the sealing of the tombs. I hope this helps you in the rest of the skill challenge. These are the last two that you needed to find for the skill challenge. After this we move on to primarily combat oriented and RP oriented stuff.


----------



## Qik (Dec 19, 2011)

Ni and Lu have a look around the second of the remaining tombs in an attempt to find the release mechanism.  Lu gets distracted by some fresh grass once again, but Ni is able to keep his usually-fracturous mind on track.

[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 19, 2011)

Arianna searches as well for control levels or switches for the door.


----------



## Qik (Dec 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]If needed, you can count Ni's roll as an Aid Another for Arianna.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 19, 2011)

Fulgrim will move to assist Arianna with her searches for levers and switches to control the door.

[sblock=OOC]

Aid in Searching -- 1d20+7=10

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 19, 2011)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

At the tomb with the mechanical sealing apparatus, Eanos smiles down to Davian. 

"Looks like this may be a job for your special skills, little one," the inquisitor says. He looks around to try to spot anywhere from which Davian might be able to access the mechanicals to shut this tomb, whispering to his goddess as he does so.

[sblock=ooc]Perception + guidance (1d20+10=19)

Also planning on using guidance for any Disable check Davian has to make[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Compound Longbow

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 19, 2011)

Maui keeps his eye on the door, weapons drawn, alert for any signs of the wandering dead trying to escape the tomb.


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*

Davian finally seems to snap out of the blankness that had been painted on his face since the fight at the first tomb. Now beaming, he looks up to Eanos "'Bout time!" he says with excitement. "However," says Davian "I don't really have any tools. It would seem I lost my old set in the woods on my way to town, and at the time had no coin for more...." The halfling then places his hand to his chin, a look of contemplation on his face as he tries to conceive a solution to his problem.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 20, 2011)

*GM:*  You can use improvised tools, you just take a slight penalty to your check.


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*

Davian decides his only real option is to improvise. He then begins to look around for  an access point to an opening mechanism or something he could manipulate in order to open the way forward.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 21, 2011)

*GM:*  You realize you are trying to um... close the door, not open it?


----------



## Qik (Dec 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Regardless, Rolyat's roll probably isn't going to get the job done.

Any word on the outcome of the perception checks for the other tomb?[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 21, 2011)

Between Fulgrim, Ni and Arianna the group is able to locate the levers that allow the portcullis on the Tomb to be locked into place successfully. But this leaves the question of who it was that opened this tomb in the first place? It certainly wasn't the Undead as the Portcullis is a Cast Iron Model that has to weigh at least a Metric Ton when all is said and done, and from the appearances it doesn't appear as if it was designed to be opened from the inside of the tomb.


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Qik said:


> Regardless, Rolyat's roll probably isn't going to get the job done.




Eanos rolled a 19 looking for the same thing (an access panel to get at the mechanicals). If that was sufficient, then Davian should be able to go straight to the improvised Disable Device roll (I believe the modifier for improvised tools is -2, yes?)[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]My bad; I had assumed that his was a DD roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*









*OOC:*


sigh.....eventually I'll learn to quit just skimming the forums and not fully reading them while at work when I post....eventually 








Davian attempts to use his skills to close the door.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Fulgrim stands aside to allow Davian the space he needs to attempt to work the mechanism to get the door closed. As he looks about he says to the others "Lookin' like someone let dese dead outta' their tomb. Once we get 'em off de streets we should be finding' out who did such a thing."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 22, 2011)

Davian is unsuccessful in closing the door on his first attempt. From inside the tomb you can hear some moaning beginning as it seems the Undead have sensed your presence outside of the tomb working the locking mechanisms.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Fulgrim makes a quick click of his tongue to draw the attention of the others and motions with a nod towards the halls within the tomb. Fulgrim lifts his axe as he takes up a position see better down the hall. He whispers harshly to Davian as he does so "Try it again me lad. Make it quick!"

[sblock=OOC]

Perception -- 1d20+7=14

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 22, 2011)

Arianna readies her long spear...


----------



## Qik (Dec 22, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> "Lookin' like someone let dese dead outta' their tomb. Once we get 'em off de streets we should be finding' out who did such a thing."




Ni nods enthusiastically.  "Indeed we should, indeed.  Can't imagine what kind of person lets otherworldly creatures wander about helter skelter around a city such as this."

Lu lifts his head long enough to give Ni a look as if to say, _And what am I, a garden variety housepet?_ before returning its attention to the leaves and branches of a nearby tree.

As Davian makes another attempt at the mechanism controlling the door, Ni shuffles up and touches him on the shoulder briefly, before falling back behind Fulgrim's stout form.  "A tiny touch for a bit of luck, mate, that's what we always say!"

[sblock=Actions]Ni casts Guidance on Davian (+1 on one roll, presumably his DD check).[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Boards are acting up for me. This is actually the first time today this thread has shown as having new posts in it, though it's clearly had a whole lot more a whole lot sooner. Apologies... [/sblock]

Eanos holds his ground, waiting tensely as the halfling prepares for another go.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC: jkason]

Yeah, the read and unread status on the boards has been a bit wonky over the past few days. Here is a thread in meta about it:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/315299-threads-being-marked-read.html

I'll take this bit of wonkiness over the slow site speeds from a few weeks ago though. I've been loving the speed at EN World recently.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Agreed on the trade-off of speed for wonkiness - the slow speed had been killing me![/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 23, 2011)

[sblock=off topic]I have to agree the slow speed was horrendous, at least now I can actually get to the site before the loading times out.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*

Davian gets a little irritated at himself due to his unsuccessful attempt. "I'm trying! But believe it or not improvised tools aren't the greatest things to use!" he says to Fulgrim as he continues to fiddle with the mechanism.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 23, 2011)

Unfortunately Davian is again unsuccessful at solving the conundrum of the Crypt's sealing mechanism. The moaning of the undead from within the crypt becomes all the louder, and Fulgrim can make out Undead approaching the exit of the Tomb.

[sblock=Map Placement]        *GM:*  I am going to need your placements on the map. You can be anywhere you want except for on the inside of the door (basically you guys are on the side of the doorway with the stairs on it).     







EDIT: sorry I accidentally deleted the map for this post, please refer  to the next rendition of this map in my subsequent post...[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 23, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1/Cleric of Tanager 1)*

[sblock=map placement]X9 with longspear in hand, Darkvision 60'.
If the undead are a round or more away, she will cast Bless to give everyone +1 to attack and saves vs fear, 
otherwise she will save her action for a readied attack against the first undead to enter the doorway.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.5 hours)
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Let's put Lu at W10 and Ni at V10.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 23, 2011)

[sblock=positioning]

Fulgrim will be at X10, great axe in hand, 60' Darkvision. He will ready an attack depending on how things fall in initiative and distance as we get accurate placement on the dead.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*









*OOC:*


Davian I guess would be wherever the mechanism is. If he thinks he still has time to close it before the undead get to close he'll attempt it. If not, he readies his hand crossbow.


----------



## jkason (Dec 24, 2011)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]The speed's great, it's just harder for me to make sure I've posted where I need to post. Guess that's what mentions are for.  [/sblock]

[sblock=placement]Let's go with U11. Question: since there are stairs, I'm assuming part of the map is on a different level than the other? What's higher / lower?[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 24, 2011)

*GM:*  The Stairs lead to the Streets outside the tomb area. And I think that means we are just waiting on jbear to post his positioning?


----------



## Qik (Dec 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Yup, jbear, although frankly, I don't think you'd be out of line deciding that for yourself.  It might help speed things along.

Just put Maui and the tiger near the front, I imagine that's what he's going to do.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 25, 2011)

Due to the complete darkness of the tomb, and the shadows of the section of the crypt that you are in, only Fulgrim and Arianna are able to make out the Skeletons that are within the Crypt. They count 5 skeletons that are visible to them, though from the sounds inside the crypt there may be more of them elsewhere that they cannot see.

[sblock=Map and Combat Information]Fulgrim, Arianna, and the Skeletons get to act in the surprise round. I am going to allow Fulgrim and Arianna to make their actions first. The map is as follows:







Arianna 17 / 17 Current HP + 11 Temporary HP
Fulgrim 32 / 41 Current HP
Davian 8 / 8 Current HP
Eanos 23 / 23 Current HP
Maui 13 / 13 Current HP
Taniwha 16 / 16 Current HP
Ni 16 / 16 Current HP
Lumoi'es 11 / 11 Current HP

============

Skeleton 1:
Skeleton 2:
Skeleton 3:
Skeleton 4:
Skeleton 5:[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 25, 2011)

"I see five sets of walking bones!" Arianna one hands her weapon while grabbing the wooden stormbolt hanging on a chain around her neck.  Presenting it boldly, she casts bless upon her brave comrades. [sblock=buff for everyone but Davian]+1 to attack and saves vs Fear for everyone except Davian because the door would likely block the spell.[/sblock][sblock=actions]Free Talk, Free Release one hand from weapon, Std Cast Bless, unfortunately that leaves the weapon unwielded for a 10' AoO possibility[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.5 hours), Bless +1 Attack
In hand: longspear in one hand, holy symbol in the other[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 26, 2011)

ooc: Sorry for the late response. Christmas and all that. Maui would have cast light if they were inside a dark tomb and they heard moans approaching. Also, if you don't mind, I'd prefer if Maui and Taniwha switched positions.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 26, 2011)

Fulgrim nods as Arianna announces the five walking skeletal creatures. "Aye! Here dey come, get yerselves ready!" Fulgrim speaks out loudly for the others to hear. He then tenses as the cords of his muscles grow taut and he flies into a rage, charging forward into the tomb to strike at one of the skeletons.

[sblock=OOC]
Speak as free action, Rage, charge into tomb and power attack skeleton at AB-10.

Attack -- 1d20+10=15
If attack hits, damage -- 1d12+10=22
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 33  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 11/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 27, 2011)

The Skeletons move into attacking positions, and now thanks to Maui's light spell the party can see that there is freaking lot of them. Fulgrim charges into the thick of the skeletons and manages to crush one to nothing but a fine powdery substance, but doing this causes him to be at risk of retaliation. Fortunately he is able to deftly dodge all but one of the subsequent attacks from the undead monstrosities. Thanks to Fulgrim however there are only 8 of the undead left standing.

[sblock=Map & Actions]Three of the Skeletons move in and attack Fulgrim after his charge. One of these skeletons lands a blow dealing 2 damage. Of this only 1 damage gets through Fulgrim's Damage Reduction. You can now mainly thanks to Fulgrim entering into the tomb combined with the Light spell, see that you had been up against 9 Skeletons, and that you are now faced with only 8 remaining. Map is as follows:






The Party is still under the effects of Bless for 9 more rounds, +1 to Attack Rolls and Fear Saves for the duration.

Arianna 17 / 17 Current HP + 11 Temporary HP
Fulgrim 31 / 41 Current HP
Davian 8 / 8 Current HP
Eanos 23 / 23 Current HP
Maui 13 / 13 Current HP
Taniwha 16 / 16 Current HP
Ni 16 / 16 Current HP
Lumoi'es 11 / 11 Current HP

Skeleton AB10 = Dead
Skeleton AA9 = Uninjured
Skeleton AA11 = Uninjured
Skeleton AB9 = Uninjured
Skeleton AB7 = Uninjured
Skeleton AC8 = Uninjured
Skeleton AC11 = Uninjured
Skeleton AC13 = Uninjured
Skeleton AD10 = Uninjured[/sblock]

        *GM:*  The Party is up.


----------



## Qik (Dec 27, 2011)

"Holy bejeezajeez!" exclaims Ni as he catches sight of the veritable swarm of skeletons within the illuminated bowels of the tomb.  Reaching to swat Ni encouragingly, he yells, "Go get 'em, boy!" but the eidolon is already galloping exuberantly into the chamber.  

Smiling, either out of naive ignorance, extreme confidence, or a combination of both, Ni waves his hands, nods twice, and yells, "Aha!"  From one of the pillars within the chamber, the form of a dog emerges and strikes out at the nearest skeleton; it's aim, however, is wildly inaccurate, and it's bite leads to nothing more than a mouthful of dust from the chamber floor.

Lu, at least, has better luck.

[sblock=Actions]Ni summons a celestial dog to AB12.  Uses the bracketed stats (from Augment Summoning), swaps Weapon Focus (Bite) in for SF (Perception), bringing the bite attack up to +6.

CD attacks Skeleton AC11.  Natural 1 -> a miss.

Lu charges to Z10, full attacks (thanks to pounce) Skeleton AA11 (Attack gets +2 for flanking, so +5 total).  Bite attack is probably good (3 damage); I'm assuming a 10 or 11 won't cut it, though.  Feel free to roll if I happen to be wrong.[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*

Davian tries to not let the stress of the situation get to him as he gives it one last attempt to close the door. "Come on.." he says as a small bead of sweat falls off his brow. "Click damn you, click!"


----------



## Qik (Dec 27, 2011)

"Hey - now's not the time!" yells Ni as he sees Davian continue to try on the lock.

[sblock=OOC]Probably not wise to lock the door with Fulgrim in there....  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 27, 2011)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos says nothing as the skeletal throng are fully revealed by the light. Instead, he slides quickly and quietly forward a few steps, pulling a blunt arrow from his quiver. He takes careful aim, then launches the missile, which makes a satisfying crunch as it impacts the sternum of the walking dead.

[sblock=actions]Move: to W11
Standard: Blunt arrow attack skelly AA9. Bonus to attack and damage is for being in Point Blank Shot range.

PBS Blunt arrow attack; damage (1d20+7=26, 1d8+2=10)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Bless (+1 attack & saves vs. fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Compound Longbow

Arrows: Cold Iron: 20/20
Blunt Silvered: 19/20

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 27, 2011)

[sblock=Off Topic]I am beginning to think I made these encounters too easy for you all...[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 27, 2011)

Since a pointy spear has a tendency to slip right through bones, Arianna drops her spear and moves in to attack with a claw while slightly stumbling over the bones she just stepped on, missing wildly.
[sblock=actions]free drop spear, Assuming IF Eanos dusted the skeleton at AA9, move to AA9, std claw attack AB9, ELSE move to Z9 to attack AA9 [/sblock][sblock=ongoing +1 attack buff]Bless +1 to attack and fear saves, 9 more rounds[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
 Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.5 hours), Bless +1 Attack
In hand: open claw as one hand, holy symbol in the other[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 27, 2011)

[sblock=Note]Just wanted to note that I forgot to factor in Bless in my attack rolls; might make a difference on Lu's claw attacks if you're willing to retcon it, DC, but I'd understand if you don't, and it might not matter anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 27, 2011)

*GM:*  Wouldn't have made much of a difference even had I retconned it. Though I am going to edit in a note about the bless effect into my official combat notes.


----------



## jbear (Dec 27, 2011)

ooc: was the Skeleton destroyed by Eanos? Arianna's positioning will mean Maui will do one thing or another.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 27, 2011)

*GM:*  That would be a yes, Eanos did destroy the skeleton with his Arrow


----------



## jbear (Dec 27, 2011)

"Kia Kakari Taniwha!" booms Maui at his cheetah companion who springs forward dodging between Arianna and the skeleton who slashes at the swift animal's flank as it bounds by. The cheetah snaps back at its attacker ripping a leg off tumbling it to the ground in a heap. Maui follows in after him howling his praise at his companion's skill and bravery. His recklessness draws an attack from another nearby skeleton. Unphased he lays into the undead creature with his scimitar.

[sblock=Actions] Swift Action: Handle Animal: Attack 2 to attack undead creatures
Taniwha: Move to AA8 provoking an OAtk from Skeleton @AB9 then Standard: Bite at that same Skeleton 
Special Combat Manuever: Trip (I'm guessing that is a success, this is my first time with Trip or using a Combat Manuevre in general. Someone please correct me if I've done it wrong) ... doh, forgot Bless (hit anyways)

Maui: Move to AA6 drawing OAtk from skeleton @AB6
Standard attack vs same Skeleton.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 28, 2011)

As Eanos' Arrow flies into the skeleton crushing it's skull, Taniwha rushes at one of the skeletons, drawing an attack from the skeleton, taking moderate damage. Unfortunately Taniwha's claws pass harmlessly through the skeleton. However the great cat is able to successfully knock the skeleton's legs out from under it. Meanwhile Maui likewise rushes a skeleton and also draws an attack from said Skeleton, and also takes moderate damage. Maui however is able to fell the skeleton.

        *GM:*  Maui takes 3 damage, Taniwha takes 2 damage. The Skeleton that Taniwha attacked is now Prone. I am still waiting for actions from Fulgrim


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 28, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Two little points:
a) Arianna's claw missed wildly, not Taniwha's.
b) Taniwha's bite does bludgeoning damage bypassing DR, so the skeleton he hit is at least injured, if not worse.  Claws are bludgeoning/slashing and bites do all three damage types bludgeoning/slashing/piercing. Bestiary page 302. That is why Arianna dropped her spear in favor of using her claws.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 28, 2011)

Fulgrim continues to press his attack in the tomb unabated as he makes another vicious swing of his great axe at the skeleton still near him.

[sblock=OOC]
Raging Power Attack on Skeleton in spot AA11.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 31  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 10/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 28, 2011)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=ooc]Two little points:
> a) Arianna's claw missed wildly, not Taniwha's.
> b) Taniwha's bite does bludgeoning damage bypassing DR, so the skeleton he hit is at least injured, if not worse.  Claws are bludgeoning/slashing and bites do all three damage types bludgeoning/slashing/piercing. Bestiary page 302. That is why Arianna dropped her spear in favor of using her claws.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Okay, honestly, and I thought tripping with a 5 inch blade was uncannily counter intuitive... this takes the cake. My apologies for confusing Taniwha and Arianna's individual attack methods. But really? Bite Qualifies as Piercing, Slashing AND Bludgeoning? How does that work in a real world example except maybe in the case of a Crocodile or Alligator who have several tons of pure force behind their jaws?? Sorry, not that I can really change the rules. But yes, in the case that Taniwha's attack does Bludgeoning Damage it does in fact not just trip the undead, it kills it as well.

I will add in a final update for this round as soon as I get a chance.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolyat58 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*

Davian tries to keep a low profile as he comes out from behind the wall where the mechanism was to take aim at the nearest skeleton. He tries to find the best position that will keep him hidden whilst also giving him a clear shot that has the least chance of hitting a teammate.


OOC: Alright for some reason it rolled three times, sorry bout that  Also, I didn't know how to simulate a d3 so I just put a -1 mod on the damage roll and rolled a d4


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 30, 2011)

*Combat Post*

[sblock=Off Topic]Sorry it took me so long to get a post up, but I had to get accustomed to my new Laptop. I am hoping that I am able to post this more frequently now that I think I am getting used to having this laptop.[/sblock]

between everyone's efforts you are able to bring the undead numbers down to a measly 5 skeletons left standing. However these undead seem more determined than ever to bring the rest of you to your knee's. One of them attacks Maui, Two of them attack Fulgrim, and two others attack the Celestial Dog. Fortunately because one of the Skeletons had to move into Range of Fulgrim in order to attack him, Fulgrim is able to counter attack that Skeleton. The two skeletons attacking Fulgrim both miss him with wild abandon. Likewise the Skeleton attacking Maui also misses him. However the Celestial Dog suffers two blows, one of which is absolutely devastating.

[sblock=Map and Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Party: Ongoing Bless Buff (+1 to Attack Rolls and Fear Saves, 8 more rounds.)

Arianna 17 / 17 Current HP + 11 Temporary HP
Fulgrim 31 / 41 Current HP
Davian 8 / 8 Current HP
Eanos 23 / 23 Current HP
Maui 13 / 13 Current HP
Taniwha 16 / 16 Current HP
Ni 16 / 16 Current HP
Lumoi'es 11 / 11 Current HP
 Celestial Dog 6 / 17

===============

Skeleton 1 to 4 = DEAD
Skeleton @ AA 11 = Severely Damaged
Skeleton @ AC 13 = Undamaged
Skeleton @ AC 11 = Undamaged
Skeleton @ AB 10 = Undamaged
Skeleton @ AB 07 = Undamaged[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 30, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1/Cleric of Tanager 1)*

Releasing her holy symbol so it falls back to her chest on its chain, Arianna swings her massive claw at the next skeleton in reach, shattering it and stepping on its bones as she moves forward to attack the next.  The second skeleton dodges her other claw.
[sblock=actions]free release holy symbol to let it fall back to the end of the necklace, Claw at AB10, drop it, only one swing was needed,  5' forward to AB10 and use other claw against AC11.[/sblock][sblock="ongoing +1 attack buff"]Bless +1 to attack and fear saves, 8 more rounds[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
 Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.5 hours), Bless +1 Attack
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 30, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Do the coffins provide any kind of cover / concealment, or are they just there to add atmosphere since this is a tomb?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Bless (+1 attack & saves vs. fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Compound Longbow

Arrows: Cold Iron: 20/20
Blunt Silvered: 19/20

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 30, 2011)

Fulgrim continues to strike out at the nearest skeleton, attempting to drive him back to the grave in one fell axe blow.

[sblock=OOC]
Raging, Power Attack on AA11 skeleton.



[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 31  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 9/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 31, 2011)

Arianna successfully crushes the first skeleton that she attacks of the two, however the second she misses by a hair's breadth. Fulgrim also misses the mark on his attack.

        *GM:*  Jkason to answer your question, I am going to say that these Coffins provide Partial Cover. Though I hadn't really considered that until you brought it up just now. That said I don't think it has really had an impact to date. I am also going to say that moving through a space that is occupied by one of the coffins counts as moving through Difficult Terrain, just in case one of you wants to do so.


----------



## Qik (Dec 31, 2011)

Lu continues to set into the nearest skeleton: its flurry of teeth, claws, and trunk connects more often than not.

The celestial dog moves to finish the skeleton off, turning its attention to others once the original foe is downed.

Smiling like a proud parent as his other-worldly companions lay into the skeletons, Ni places a friendly hand on Eanos' shoulder.  "Pretty bloody good, eh?"  His hand glows momentarily, and Eanos feels a slight surge throughout his body.

[sblock=Actions]Lu attacks the skeleton at A11: +6 (+3 base, +2 flanking, +1 Bless)
CD attacks A11 if its still standing: +8 (+5 base, +1 Weapon Focus, +2 flanking).  If A11 goes down, it'll attack AC13 instead.
Ni casts Guidance on Eanos (+1 to one d20 roll; its a competence bonus, and therefore stacks with Bless).
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 31, 2011)

both the skeletons that Lu (AA11) and the Celestial Dog (AC13) are destroyed easily enough. Lu's attack being way more than is absolutely necessary to destroy that skeleton as it was already seriously damaged.


----------



## jbear (Jan 1, 2012)

Taniwha lays into the skeleton next to him in a blur of fur fang and claw as Maui steps to its side bringing his scimitar blade sweeping down towards its torso only to pass harmlessly between its ribs. Rattled but intact the skeleton battles on.

[sblock=Actions]
Taniwha full attack on skeleton @ab7
Maui 5' step to AB6 and attacks with scimitar
... erk!
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979)
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 13 Current: 10
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Scimitar: +4 Atk; 1d6+4 dmg; Crit 18-20/x2
Current Status: Bless (+1 Atk)

Spells Remaining: 
Orisons: Light, Create Water, Guidance
1st Level 2/2; 2x CLW

Equipment:
CLW Potions 1/1 remaining

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 17 (11 flat-footed, 16 Touch)
HP: 16 Current: 14
CMB: +2 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +1

Attacks: Bite +7 atk; 1d4+1 dmg (special: Trip); 2xClaw +7 atk; 1d2+1 dmg
Current Status: Bless (+1 Atk)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 1, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Realizing that the remaining skeletons all have either coffins or allies providing them some measure of cover, the archer instead chooses to whisper for his divine patron's aid again, sending a cold silver bolt of light from his bow to arc over Arianna's shoulder.

[sblock=actions]Move: to Y9
Standard: Disrupt Undead vs. skeleton in AB11. Figure the touch attack has a better chance of hitting since as far as I can tell everything has some measure of cover. Inivisible castle seems to be down, so will add roll after posting.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Bless (+1 attack & saves vs. fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Compound Longbow

Arrows: Cold Iron: 20/20
Blunt Silvered: 19/20

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 1, 2012)

Ni's eyebrows arch as Eanos sends another magical bolt sailing; the gnome seems tickled to be in the presence of another magic-slinger.  "Ooo-eee!  That is some trick indeed, holy man!"

Even as it continues to struggle against the undead, Lu manages to roll its eyes at its master's over-enthusiasm.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 2, 2012)

Taniwha is able to injure the skeleton with his claw attacks. And Eanos' attack seriously maims the skeleton that he attacked.

        *GM:*  Still waiting on an action from Davian, after that I will post the updated combat information.


----------



## Rolyat58 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Davian Smilebeard (Halfling Rogue)*

Davian continues to maneuver in the shadows, trying to find a good spot to shot from while minimizing the risk of hitting a member of the party. Once found, he let's loose another bolt.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 3, 2012)

*GM:*  Rolyat I am actually going to need a coordinate for your character. Unless of course you want a position handed to you by god?


----------



## Qik (Jan 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


It seems like he didn't care, so why don't you just pick for him?


----------



## jbear (Jan 3, 2012)

ooc: It's a miss, and a wild one at that. I guess with pbp the DM is able to fill in any blanks much more than what would usually happen in a table game for the sake of pacing. I guess he just wants to be back as far as possible but with line of sight to be able to feasibly get a shot off at one of skeletons. Qik's idea is a solid one. With such a bad miss I'd say the position in this case is pretty arbitrary.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 3, 2012)

OOC: I agree with Qik and jbear, for PbP pacing if a player doesn't note something of importance, then it is sometimes more expedient for the GM to determine that for them. Just treat them fairly and most any player I've ever GM'ed for has been fine with decisions I've made on their character's behalf.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 3, 2012)

the party is able to cut the numbers of skeletons down to 2. However these last two are determined to kill you all if they possibly can. The one next to Arianna swings it's scimitar at her in an effort to cut through her ethereal shell, striking pay dirt. Meanwhile the one near Taniwha and Maui attacks the Ranger with malice in it's empty eye sockets unfortunately the blow is wildly off of it's mark and the Ranger is safe from the attack.

[sblock=Map and Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Party: Ongoing Bless Buff (+1 to Attack Rolls and Fear Saves, 7 more rounds.)

Arianna 17 / 17 Current HP + 7 Temporary HP
Fulgrim 31 / 41 Current HP
Davian 8 / 8 Current HP
Eanos 23 / 23 Current HP
Maui 13 / 13 Current HP
Taniwha 16 / 16 Current HP
Ni 16 / 16 Current HP
Lumoi'es 11 / 11 Current HP
 Celestial Dog 6 / 17

===============

Skeleton 1 to 7 = DEAD
Skeleton @ AC 11 = Seriously damaged
Skeleton @ AB 07 = Damaged[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Party is up


----------



## Qik (Jan 3, 2012)

His disproportionately large trunk flailing about wildly, Lu bounds behind Fulgrim and the celestial dog with abandon; the eidolon closes in from the side opposite Arianna, and snaps at the skeleton attacking her powerfully.

The celestial dog also bites at the skeleton, but it finds nothing but air.

Ni runs up and slaps Fulgrim on the back merrily.  "For beards!"

[sblock=Actions]Lu moves to AD12, attacks skeleton at AC11 (+3 base, +2 flank).  *OOPS:* Forgot the +1 from Bless; attack should be 15.

CD attacks, misses.

Ni moves to Z10, casts Guidance on Fulgrim (+1 one d20 roll).
[/sblock]  [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 3, 2012)

*GM:*  Unless I am gravely mistaken the following is the correct outcome of Lu's attack:     

Lu's attack unfortunately is unable to take purchase on the skeleton, and thus doesn't end the skeleton's hold on unlife.


----------



## Qik (Jan 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Might be: I haven't sussed out the skeleton's AC yet, so I knew 15 could be a hit or a miss.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 3, 2012)

Arianna swings at the walking bones, and with the feliphant distracting it, she is able to crush them.  Sidestepping, she gets ready to take care of the last skeleton if the cat and woodswalker are not successful.

[sblock=actions]full attack, claw/claw from flank with bless, only needing one, then 5' step to AC9[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
 Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/7, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.5 hours), Bless +1 Attack, flank
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 3, 2012)

Maui moves in behind the final skeleton howling death as the cheetah tries to bring skeleton down and crush the unlife from its animated bones.

If the skeleton goes down:

Maui sheathes his sword and calls his big cat over into his arms rewarding him with obvious words of praise in the stange tribal language he speaks, glowing with pride at his companions dealings with the undead. 

"You shall drink Buffalo Milk tonight, Taniwha!"

[sblock=Actions] Maui: 5' step to AC6
Taniwha: Full round Attack with +2 Flanking bonus
Im calculating that another 7dmg is enough to take the skeleton down, so Maui will hold off on attacking unless the skeleton has survived.

Question: [MENTION=6680145]DalkonCledwin[/MENTION] In the last update (above) Maui and Taniwha appear at full health, but they were each hit with an OAtk when they moved into position, right? So am I right in thinking that Maui took 2 dmg dropping him to 11hp and Taniwha took 3 dropping him to 13? 
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 3, 2012)

Fulgrim growls back "For the beards!!" as he quickly takes in the battlefield for any still standing skeletons.

[sblock=OOC]
Not sure if there are still any skeletons up after the others have taken their attacks. So Fulgrim does one of two things. 

One: If there are no more skeletons still standing he dismisses his rage.

Two: If there is a skeleton still standing he moves to it and attacks.

Attack -- 1d20+10=19
Damage -- 1d12+10=11
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 31  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 8/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 3, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming that between the cat and Fulgrim, the final skelly is toast. If not, let me know and I can retcon another Disrupt Undead[/sblock]

Eanos' eyes dart about what he can see of the tomb, looking for more opponents. Seeing none, he says. "Quickly, back out here. Davian, I think we've bought some time for you to try that mechanism again. With my lady's blessing."

Despite his verbal assurance, the inquisitor keeps his bow at the ready.

[sblock=actions]Guidance for Davian's next Disable attempt.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow

Arrows: Cold Iron: 20/20
Blunt Silvered: 19/20

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 3, 2012)

Assuming the area is clear Maui exits the tomb with Taniwha so that the door can finally be closed. He does however stay close enough to the door to spot any more undead should more rise from their graves.


----------



## Qik (Jan 3, 2012)

OOC: Lu'll exit, too, with the CD staying put in case of another attack.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 3, 2012)

the last of the undead falls to the ground in a deathly silence as Taniwha crushes it with his claws and teeth. The undead are vanquished, and all that remains is to seal the tombs, loot the bodies and any other such activities that you wish to perform. Now that the threat of the undead has been resolved, sealing the tomb should be of little concern as you have as much time as you need to do so.

[sblock=Rewards]Arianna & Ni receive 297 XP  & 297 GP worth of Time Based rewards.

Fulgrim & Eanos receive 405 XP  & 459 GP worth of Time Based rewards

Maui & Davian receive 189 XP & 162 GP worth of Time Based Rewards

Everyone recieves 202 XP worth of Encounter Experience.

        *GM:*  I will be asking perrinmiller to check my math here.     [/sblock]

        *GM:*  Do you search the Tomb and Skeletal Remains?


----------



## Qik (Jan 3, 2012)

Ni has Lu search the tomb for anything of note, and the remains of anything of value.  Lu, however, gets easily distracted by a butterfly that passes by, so Ni moves in to have a look for himself; he does a much better job of remaining on task than his eidolon.

"Tsk tsk, Lumoi'es - we're trying to be productive here!"


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 3, 2012)

Arianna searches the tomb as well, concentrating on the three caskets that did not open and why they were different than the other restless occupants.  After searching, she will attempt to scoop up the left over shards and dust and return them to their likely original places.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 3, 2012)

betwen Ni and Arianna, you easily finds several old coins that could be sold for profit. But the things that really catch his eyes are some flasks of what appear to be water, and flasks of a more luminescent blue liquid, all of which appear to be in relatively good condition.

[sblock=Treasure]Ni finds 1,200 Gold Pieces (200 each), 6 flasks of Holy Water, and 7 Flasks of an unidentified glowing liquid.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 4, 2012)

Arianna does a few notes of what sounds like high pitched singing and then studies one of the flasks of blue liquid.

Pouting, "I can't tell what this is."


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 4, 2012)

Fulgrim watches as the last set of bones tumble to the floor and then once again his arms go limp as his axe slumps to the floor with a clang. He leans heavily on the axe, his posture relaxing as he wipes his brow with the back of his other arm, his breath coming back to him.

He watches as the other search the tomb. As the blue vials are presented he watches as Arianna studies them before declaring she does not know what they are. Fulgrim steps up picks up one of the other vials of blue liquid. "Let me see 'ere." Fulgrim says as he takes a small sample of one.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception to ID Potion -- 1d20+7=26

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 4, 2012)

Fulgrim is able to easily identify the potion he sampled as a minor healing potion.

        *GM:*  Congrats, you just identified the potions as Cure Light Wounds Potions.


----------



## Qik (Jan 4, 2012)

Ni's eyes grow wide as saucers at their finds.  "Well I'll be - dunno why these here dead are tryin' to leave, when they're so well stocked in this place!"

The gnome's face turns to one of retrospection.  "Have to say, though, it's a bit odd to find holy water adjacent to the undead.  Wonder if it means something?"

OOC: So do we know what the next step is?  I assume it's find out whomever is responsible, but at the moment we don't have much of anything to go on.


----------



## jbear (Jan 4, 2012)

"Little Brother, can you get te door closed or do we need to go to te shop and buy you te tools?" Maui calls out to the halfling. Taniwha seems restless and impatient and begins gnawing on Maui's ankle.

ooc: We have to get this door shut and then the other tomb nearby as well.

[sblock= Off Topic] I don't know how near we are to the end of the adventure, but in any case I thought I'd put in a friendly request for someone to give Maui his second approval before we wrap things up. SatinKnights already gave me the judge's approval so anyone can do the second approval. Much appreciation to anyone who has some spare time to kill  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2012)

[sblock=Rewards]







DalkonCledwin said:


> Arianna & Ni receive 297 XP  & 297 GP worth of Time Based rewards.
> 
> Fulgrim & Eanos receive 405 XP  & 459 GP worth of Time Based rewards
> 
> ...



Officially time based rewards are only given at the end and awarded by the Judge.  When long adventures make allowances for leveling up mid-adventure, then time-based awards are calculated for that purpose.  When I approved it, there was not going to be mid-adventure leveling up for balance reasons, so the time based calculations are not applicable until the very end.  I discussed with DC already off-line. So just ignore those rewards for now.

Encounter numbers are this:
Enc 1: 800XP (~133 each)
Enc 2: 1215XP (~202 each) [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 4, 2012)

"Potions of 'ealing dey are." Fulgrim announces to the group. "Seen many a dese in ma time."

"Who else wants one?" Fulgrim continues as he secrets one in his pack.

[sblock=OOC]
Fulgrim will put one potion in his pack, that leaves six up for grabs, though Fulgrim wouldn't object to taking a second one, he wouldn't push the issue.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 31  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 8/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Thank you Perrin for correcting my mistake on the experience rewards and all that.

Also, Jbear, I have made a post in the character submissions thread that I believe you will want to attend to.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*



IronWolf said:


> "Potions of 'ealing dey are." Fulgrim announces to the group. "Seen many a dese in ma time."
> 
> "Who else wants one?" Fulgrim continues as he secrets one in his pack.




Eanos shakes his head, producing a wand from his belt. 

"I have a wand that can do the same. Which reminds me, let's see if we can't patch everyone up before we go wandering into more of these, and save the potions for when it's harder to get to one another if it comes to it.

"For that matter, Issolatha's secret seems to be doing me well against these things. Those of you without a fallback, especially anyone who prefers to lob things from further back, is probably best to have the holy water, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]In case it's not obvious, Eanos will burn however many cure charges from his wand for anyone that wants to roll them to heal up after the encounter.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow. CLW wand

Arrows: Cold Iron: 20/20
Blunt Silvered: 19/20

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 4, 2012)

Arianna checks her supplies of healing in her pocketed scarf, "Three blue and two red.  I have enough for me already, so others can take the healing potions.  The blues will only heal the mermaid in me. The reds repair Teq.  I tend to wade into the fight, so someone else can do the tossing of holy water too."

"If multiple people are hurt, I can bring the healing light of Tanager forth.  Or I can save the light for battles.  It will also sting these undead a bit.  If you are seriously wounded in battle, yell out *'Medic'* before you go down to get my attention."

Counting the wounded around her as three or more, "Like this, _HEAL!_"

 Although injured a bit herself, she holds off on using one of her red potions to heal her battle armor.  
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
  Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/7, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.5 hours)
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 4, 2012)

Fulgrim feels the healing warmth wash over him as Arianna lets her powers flow. Studying his wounds a bit, he frowns and then approaches Eanos to take advantage of the offer of the magics from the wand. Fulgrim again checks his wounds and nods, the wounds appeared bound enough to not pose any significant threat.

[sblock=OOC]
CLW(Eanos) 1d8+1=3

Back to 39/41.  Thanks all!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 39  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 8/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 4, 2012)

"I'd be happy to take a pair of holy waters - unlike our life-bound merwoman here, I tend to stay very much away from things.  I leave the close encounters to Lu."  Ni jerks a thumb at his eidolon, who has gone back to munching on some grass.

[sblock=OOC]Ni'll take 2 holy waters, 3 if there isn't a high demand.  Would be a nice fall back for him, since he's got a decent Dex, and they're touch AC.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 5, 2012)

Maui feels the scratches from the skeletons close up and scab. Taniwha also perks its ears up as the healing energy passes over him. Maui looks to the mermaid with gratitude.

"Our thanks Whale Rider! You have just made two friends."

Maui seems to be becoming more relaxed and less full of hot air as he passes time passes with his new companions as if he was forgetting his own prejudices and slowly letting his thin mask of arrogance held up towards 'the civilised folk' slip away. 









*OOC:*


 Maui will take 1 CLW potion and 1 Holy Water ( good to have something to do at range in case  fighting spaces are cramped, dropping weapons and loading slings are a hassle.)


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Just posting so I get my mini-stats updated for the wand use before I forget[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow. CLW wand

Arrows: Cold Iron: 20/20
Blunt Silvered: 19/20
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 5, 2012)

As the adventurer's sort their new items, they realize that they are still in the tomb, or at the least the foyer to the tomb, and that there are still screams and such coming from the surface that indicate that there are still unvanquished undead roaming around out there.


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos looks from the closed tomb to the sounds. 

"Three down. Do we think there are more tombs open, or is it time to start cleaning the streets?" he says, longbow at the ready.

[sblock=ooc]At least, that's my understanding. Tomb 1 was the one we just needed to push. Several others succeeded their checks to bring down the portcullis on Tomb 2, and the 'you have plenty of time' leads me to believe Davian can take 10 or 20 on his Disable check at this point to assure we get the mechanism working to seal Tomb 3. 

If I've got that wrong, feel free to correct.

If not, Perception and Survival checks to see if we missed anything:

Perception; Survival (1d20+9=17, 1d20+8=18)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: Cold Iron: 20/20
Blunt Silvered: 19/20
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 5, 2012)

The tombs do appear to be sealed, however in the time that you had spent sealing the tombs it appears several undead had managed to find their ways into the city streets.


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

After assessing the immediate area, Eanos nods, satisfied.

"I think we're clear here. Time to send the walkers that have gotten out home. Fulgrim, Arianna, did you want to lead? Seems to me you both like getting in the thick of things better than I do."

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: Cold Iron: 20/20
Blunt Silvered: 19/20
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 5, 2012)

Fulgrim readily steps up to be up towards the front.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 5, 2012)

"Oh yeah!" stepping forward and listening for the next screams of distress.


----------



## jbear (Jan 5, 2012)

Standing now in the street, sword still in hand, Maui sends his cheetah to work to track the scent of the undead.

"E hongi atu Taniwha"

The big cat's ears prick up as it catches the fresh stench of undeath that winds through the streets letting out a deep growl to let Maui know he has caught the trail.

"Te dead walk that way" adds Maui for the benefit of his companions, though somewhat superfluously as they are already heading in that same direction towards the screams of panicked citizens.

[sblock=Stats]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979)
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 13 Current: 13
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Scimitar: +4 Atk; 1d6+4 dmg; Crit 18-20/x2
Current Status: 

Spells Remaining: 
Orisons: Light, Create Water, Guidance
1st Level 2/2; 2x CLW

Equipment:
CLW Potions 1/1 remaining

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 17 (11 flat-footed, 16 Touch)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +1

Attacks: Bite +7 atk; 1d4+1 dmg (special: Trip); 2xClaw +7 atk; 1d2+1 dmg
Current Status: 
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 5, 2012)

*GM:*  has everyone got the items that they want from the tomb?


----------



## jbear (Jan 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc Maui is happy to carry any extra stuff to distribute either as needed or for the end of the adventure. In any case nothing will be left behind. We are greedy adventurers after all!  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Ditto on nothing being left behind.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
Fulgrim can help carry items out as well if needed.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Eanos is all set, since it looks like the others are good to carry the spares for selling off / redistributing later[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 6, 2012)

*GM:*  I am more concerned whether Rolyat got a chance to decide if Davian wants any of the items rather than any of the rest of you all, since most of the rest of you seem to post pretty consistently.


----------



## jbear (Jan 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] How about we assume he is carring all the spare gear for now. The Holy Water is probably good for him. We can worry about dividing treasure correctly at the end of the adventure. You're right that everyone else is posting very regularly. It seems a shame to let it grind to a halt everytime Rolyat disappears. I'd tend to just move on until his participation is important and since you've allowed the tomb to be closed then perhaps you can just assume he is tagging along with the rest of us. Again in pbp I think you're well within your right as a DM to do that in such a case. In any case, no worries. your call  [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
I agree with jbear. I don't think any of us are overly greedy and are happy to split treasure found in a fair manner. The important thing is we take all we can now to at least carry it out and when Rolyat appears we can sort it out then.
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 7, 2012)

[sblock=Marching Order]Can I get marching order as per the following map. The Entrance to the Tomb you just came from is right around P-7 (wrap around stairwell). Thanks.







[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 7, 2012)

[sblock=proposed general SOP single file marching order]Fulgrim first ~ charge lane open
Arianna second ~ longspear in hand with reach
Maui third ~ his ego wants to charge in
Taniwha fourth ~ scrappy cat
Ni riding Lu fifth ~ Can see enough to toss a summon ahead of us
Davian sixth ~ squishy sneak protected in the middle of the line
Eanos seventh ~ Guarding the rear, shoots around everyone[/sblock][sblock=proposed general SOP two-wide file marching order]Fulgrim first right ~ charge lane open
Arianna first left ~ longspear or claw/claw
Maui second right ~ charges in as soon as Fulgrim clears the way
Taniwha second left ~ scrappy cat
Ni riding Lu third right~ Can see enough to toss a summon in
Davian third left~ can see over the cat to shoot hand crossbows
Eanos  fourth ~ Guarding the rear, shoots around everyone[/sblock]This map, 
Arianna M7, Fulgrim M8
Taniwha N7, Maui N8
Davian O7, Ni on Lu O8
Eanos P7 
assuming there is no door at N10 or O11 to deal with.
If that is fine with everyone??


----------



## Qik (Jan 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'd actually prefer Ni not to be riding Lu so that Lu can attack without putting him in danger.  Otherwise I'm fine with SK's order.  I vote two-wide.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am good with that order.


----------



## jbear (Jan 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Thumbs up from me! Hehehe, and thunks for the hearty chuckle!


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 7, 2012)

[sblock=revised general SOP single file marching order]Fulgrim first ~ charge lane open
Arianna second ~ longspear in hand with reach
Maui third ~ his ego wants to charge in
Taniwha fourth ~ scrappy cat
Lu fifth ~ can still get to the action in one move
Ni sixth ~ Can see enough to toss a summon ahead of us
Davian seventh ~ squishy sneak protected in the middle of the line
Eanos eighth ~ Guarding the rear, shoots around  everyone[/sblock][sblock=proposed general SOP two-wide file marching  order]Fulgrim first right ~ charge lane open
Arianna first left ~ longspear or claw/claw
Maui second right ~ charges in as soon as Fulgrim clears the way
Taniwha second left ~ scrappy cat
Lu third right~ Can see enough to toss a summon in
Davian third left~ can see over the cat to shoot hand crossbows
Ni fourth right ~ behind Lu for buffs, but allowing Lu to go fiight
Eanos  fourth left ~ Guarding the rear, shoots around everyone[/sblock]This map, 
Arianna M7, Fulgrim M8
Taniwha N7, Maui N8
Davian O7, Lu O8
Eanos P7, Ni P8
assuming there is no door at N10 or O11 to deal with.

Revised order.  The two lists are general marching orders the GM can pick from so we can speed up by skipping that choice each time.


----------



## jkason (Jan 7, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Works for me. Thanks for putting it together, SK. [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 8, 2012)

As you exit the tomb the group of you notices that an eerie silence has fallen upon the alleyway in which you had located the tomb. Nothing appears to be moving in the alley, but then as suddenly as the silence comes upon the group three loud crashes can be heard. Though they appear to be coming from only two skeletal bodies which are slowly moving towards the group of you.

[sblock=Combat Information & Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arianna 17 / 17 Current HP + 7 Temporary HP
Fulgrim 39 / 41 HP
Davian 8 / 8 Current HP
Eanos 23 / 23 Current HP
Maui 13 / 13 Current HP
Taniwha 16 / 16 Current HP
Ni 16 / 16 Current HP
Lumoi'es 11 / 11 Current HP

==============

Skeleton 0 = Undamaged, currently @ H-7
Skeleton 1 = Undamaged, currently @ H-8[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Party is up first


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 8, 2012)

"They weren't hard to find."  Arianna charges and attacks.  With the tight alley, her claw gets caught up on the wall, draining the power out of her swing.

[sblock=actions]charge to I7, attack left skeleton with claw[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
  Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/7, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.2 hours), Charge +2 att, -2 AC = 17
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 8, 2012)

Maui moves up towards the skeletons suspiciously.

"We can count to tree. But Maui only sees two bonemen. Eyes, ears and nose open Taniwha!" 

Careful to stay clear out of Fulgrim's path, the barbarian's massive raw power haveing  won the druid's silent respect, Maui strikes out at the skelton with his blade from around the corner. It seems however the walls are receiving more of a beating than the undead foes.

[sblock=Actions] Maui: Move to I9 and attack the skeleton. Is there a penalty for attacking from this position? 
Taniwha: Follows to J9 and attack with a bite if their is anything hiding around the corner that might have made the crashing noises (I & J 10-11); If not then he will alert Maui with a warning growl if he picks up anything hidden with his scent ability. [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 8, 2012)

Fulgrim bellows out as the two skeletons appear at the end of the alley. Without hesitation he charges ahead to attack the skeleton in front of him.

[sblock=OOC]
Charge, Power Attack Skeleton at H8.

Attack -- 1d20+9=15
1d12+4=13+3(PA) = 16
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 39  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 8/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 8, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos pulls another of his silvered blunt ammunition and sends it flying at the leftmost skeleton, even as he turns his sharp sight and hearing toward trying to pinpoint the source of the third cry.

[sblock=actions]Standard: Blunt silvered arrow attack vs. skelly 0:

Longbow (silvered, blunt) attack; damage (1d20+6=21, 1d8+1=4)

Perception:

Perception (1d20+9=20)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: Cold Iron: 20/20
Blunt Silvered: 19/20
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 8, 2012)

the two Skeletons that you saw when you first arrived here are dead. However between Taniwha and Eanos you have discovered a third skeleton that was hiding in a small alcove that Taniwha and Maui moved into. The skeleton however is just out of range of either Maui or Taniwha's attacks for the moment.

        *GM:*  Still waiting on Lu, Ni, and Davian's actions. Rolyat has been absent for a few days now, so what shall we do about that?


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Normally, I would suggest dropping him.  But, having two sisters and a brother who were Navy, I have a soft spot for military folk.  They don't have control over their schedule like most people.  So, I suggest just NPC him along for a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
I agree with SK on this one. Sounds like he is active military duty, so I would cut him some slack, NPC him and hope he gets to post enough that he has fun! There are plenty of folks willing to head to the front and we seem to be doing fine through the combats so far. So we should be fine with him NPC'ed and him popping in as he can.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Busy weekend - had a friend in town.  Will post when I get home from work tomorrow afternoon.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the delay, All; I appreciate the patience.[/sblock]"Oh man - not again!"

As Arianna charges, Ni moves forward past Davian, scooping up a small stone as he moves.  Planting his feet, the little gnome chucks the stone, which whirls end over end, growing and changing as it does so; arcing over the head of one of the skeletons, the stone, now in the form of a pearly white canine, lands solidly on all fours.  Distracted by Arianna's assault, the skeleton is left wide open to the magical creature, which lands a huge bite on it.  

Lu scampers up towards the action, but for now is unable to find its way into the fray.

[sblock=Actions]Ni moves to L7, summons a Celestial Dog (using bracketed stats) with Weapon Focus (Bite) at G7.
CD attacks skeleton (+8 = +5 base +2 flank +1 Weapon Focus) at H7 using smite evil (+2 Damage).
Lu moves to J8.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 10, 2012)

*GM:*  Um... OK, actions are in for the turn, will update the thread with results tomorrow morning. I unfortunately am going to bed early tonight as I have to be up early tomorrow and only just noticed these updates.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 10, 2012)

Davian moves forward so that he can fire a crossbow bolt at the last remaining skeleton. His bolt succeeds in damaging the skeleton but doesn't destroy it. However before you can regroup to finish the skeleton off, a fourth skeleton emerges from around the far corner. This skeleton however is wearing half-plate armor, and carrying a very nice longspear armor. It lands a devastating blow upon the Celestial Dog with relative ease, as it turns its attention upon you, it has glowing embers in it's eyes and the look of moderate intelligence within it... something that sets it apart from the previous mindless undead that you have fought thus far. Meanwhile the Skeleton that Davian injured moves forward and attacks Maui, though this action provokes an attack from Taniwha. Fortunately the attack against Maui swings wide and misses Maui.

[sblock=Map and Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Arianna 17 / 17 HP + 7 Temporary HP
Fulgrim 39 / 41 HP
Davian 8 / 8 HP
Eanos 23 / 23 HP
Maui 13 / 13 HP
Taniwha 16 / 16 HP
Ni 16 / 16 HP
Lumoi'es 11 / 11 HP
Celestial Dog 9 / 17 HP

==================

Skeleton 0 = Destroyed
Skeleton 1 = Destroyed
Skeleton 3 = Gravely Damaged
Unidentified Skeleton 4 = Undamaged, @ Position E-7[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos decides the druid and his companion have the normal skeleton properly pinned, and chooses to focus his attack on the more menacing newcomer. He looses another blunt arrow, but despite his own ferocious focus, the shaft merely glances off the armor.

[sblock=actions]Blunt arrow attack vs. armored skeleton:

Blunt silvered longbow attack; damage vs. armored skeleton. (1d20+6=7, 1d8+1=7)

Obvious miss, trying Determination (Aggression) ability to re-roll:

Determination re-roll (1d20+6=12)

Boo. Still a miss, unless that's really, really soft armor.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: Cold Iron: 20/20
Blunt Silvered: 17/20
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 10, 2012)

Ni's stone-turned-celestial-dog whirls around and lashes out at the newest skeleton to appear.  Ni himself steps up.  "Whoa!  This party keeps getting bigger all the time."  

Waving his hand, the gnome calls out, "Whoops - butter fingers!" and the skeleton's spear suddenly becomes coated in a magical grease.  The skeleton clutches manically, trying to maintain its grip.  Lu's eyes watch intently, waiting for the skeleton to drop his weapon so that it can move in.

 [sblock=Actions]CD 5' step to F7.  Attack +6.
Ni moves to J7, casts Grease on the skeleton-at-E7's spear (DC 15 or skeleton drops the spear).

I'm going to hold on Lu's actions for this round to wait and see if the skeleton drops its weapon, and what the others are doing; I'm reserving the right to still have it act this round if the opportunity presents itself.[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 10, 2012)

The Celestial Dogs bite attack does not manage to connect with the skeleton. Meanwhile the attempt to force the skeleton to drop it's spear does not seem to work as the boney grip of the skeletons hands manages to keep hold of the spear despite the grease.

[sblock=OOC]I am unclear, if the bite attack does not connect, does the Trip attack automatically fail? or are they treated separately? If they are treated separately then the skeleton has been knocked prone. If they are the same, then the skeleton has not been.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Ugh.  That's an unfortunate was of some decent rolls.

You're correct in that the trip attempt is only applicable if the bite hits (finally, a rule that makes implicit sense  ).[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 10, 2012)

Arianna charges forward, drawing her own pointy stick and sinks it deep into the abomination's armor.
[sblock=actions]charge 10' to G7, attack with longspear from 10' reach, dog not tall enough to provide soft cover[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
   Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/7, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.2 hours), Charge +2 att, -2 AC = 17
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 11, 2012)

Arianna's blow hits the Skeleton and punches through the mesh of the Armor in the shoulder. On any ordinary creature this blow would have been a serious wound. But on this creature it seems to have only been a superficial wound that doesn't even seem to have slowed it down any.

[sblock=CRAP]I just realized that the attack Davian made with his crossbow would have been negated by the fact that all Skeletons have Damage Reduction 5 except against Bludgeoning. I forgot to take this into account when tallying Davian's damage roll. I am not quite sure how to proceed from here as the damage I said was done by Davian shouldn't have been done.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]You can do one of two things - allow us to benefit from your mistake, or retcon it.  It doesn't make a huge difference.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 11, 2012)

ooc: Just remove the damage?

Maui roars at Taniwha who crouches down on his haunches before springing the skeleton in the corner, jaws snapping and claws flailing. Maui steps in next to his companion slicing at it with his scimitar ...

[sblock=Actions] Swift Action: Handle Animal Attack (vs undead)
 Taniwha: 5' Step into skeleton and Full Attack 
Maui: 5' Step into skeleton and atk with Scimitar[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 11, 2012)

Fulgrim bellows out in rage as his muscles tense and he steps past the fallen skeleton in front of him, charging towards the well armored skeleton ahead.

[sblock=OOC]
Charge to F8 to attack armored skeleton at E7. Fulgrim will be raging and power attacking.

Raging, Power Attack -- 1d20+10=27
Damage -- 1d12+10=12
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 39  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 8/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 11, 2012)

between Maui and Taniwha the last remaining of the original 3 skeletons is destroyed. Leaving only the well armored skeleton. This skeleton however just does not want to fall down. Despite the powerful attack from Fulgrim, the skeleton is still standing.

        *GM:*  Assuming everyone has acted I will have a map up for the next round sometime tomorrow.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 12, 2012)

the last of the original skeletons is dead. The final skeleton that has appeared is gravely injured. However the skeleton stays its ground and lashes out at Arianna with a devestating blow that manages to dismiss her Eidolon's protective covering around her. She is now simply the simple Mermaid with crutches for walking.

Davian having seen that his weapon of choice is unable to do much damage to the previous skeleton that it was used on, prefers to wait and see what happens with the new skeleton as it is unlikely that his weapon would do much harm to this new threat at all. And it seems that between Arianna, Fulgrim and the Celestial Dog things are in hand.

[sblock=Map and Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arianna 14 / 17 HP + 0 Temporary HP
Fulgrim 39 / 41 HP
Davian 8 / 8 HP
Eanos 23 / 23 HP
Maui 13 / 13 HP
Taniwha 16 / 16 HP
Ni 16 / 16 HP
Lumoi'es 11 / 11 HP
Celestial Dog 9 / 17 HP

==================

Skeleton 0 = Destroyed
Skeleton 1 = Destroyed
Skeleton 3 = Destroyed
Unidentified Skeleton 4 = Seriously damaged @ Position E-7[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Qik, I will allow you to take your delayed action on the skeleton before continuing the round if you prefer to do that now, if not, then the round will continue as per normal.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 12, 2012)

[sblock=Fused Link ability triggers]The synthesist is special.  With the Fused Link ability, if a hit would drop the eidolon to zero, the summoner can sacrifice hit points up to the amount of damage taken to prevent the damage to the eidolon.  In effect, the mermaid can take the hit point damage instead of the eidolon.  It is a free, immediate non-action, so I can take it outside my turn.  This ability only triggers if Teq would go to zero, so it has not come up for them before.  

So, Arianna is going to take the blow, sacrificing 10 HP in order for Teq to keep 10 HP, and they are now at 7 real and 7 temporary HP.  The demon armor is still up and ready to fight.  The real HP are easier to heal with channeling energy anyways.

Arianna will always do this if the opportunity triggers and she would have 2 HP or more after the sacrifice. It will be case by case as to if she will sacrifice down to -1 real to keep the temporary above zero.  That is actually optimal, because if she goes unconscious, the eidolon is banished, but can be recalled the same day,  If the eidolon goes to zero, it cannot be recalled for 24 hours.  It is just scary to go unconscious in a fight.

And since her crutches are stowed on her backpack, if Teq did go poof, she would actually just be balancing on her tail as a real easy target.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Will post my actions later, but just FYI, I'm going to forgo having Lu act in this round, since he doesn't really have a way in at the moment.  So feel free to move onto the next round, everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 12, 2012)

*GM:*  thanks for the information Satin and Qik. With that out of the way then it is now officially the next round, and the Party is up.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 12, 2012)

Arianna continues trading blows with the skeleton, drawing its attention so her compatriots can wear it down. While piercing the armor again, she is making only a little progress on destroying the bones.[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
   Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . .  2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 7/7, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.2 hours)
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos breathes deep, clearing himself and focusing again, then fires. His blunt arrow manages to find a space in the skeleton's armor, but has little impact. 

[sblock=actions]Blunt Silvered longbow attack; damage (1d20+6=21, 1d8+1=2)

As an FYI, Eanos also has an interrupt ability he can bring into play. One of the uses for Determination is the "Warning" application. Basically, he can force an enemy to re-roll a successful attack against one of his allies and take the second result. 

So I don't surprise you with it, if a hit by the skelly would normally drop someone other than the summoned celestial dog to 0 or below and thus disabled / unconscious, go ahead and assume Eanos is using the ability. Otherwise, will probably hold it in reserve.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: Cold Iron: 20/20
Blunt Silvered: 16/20
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 12, 2012)

Ni's celestial dog continues to set into the skeleton before it; its bite doesn't seem to penetrate the skeleton's armor, however.

Ni watches the skeleton struggle with its slippery weapon.  "Aww, come on, drop it already!"








*OOC:*


Just a note: I wanted to make sure you were continuing to roll the skeleton's saving throw for the Greased weapon - let me know, and I'll take my other actions from there.






[sblock=Actions]CD attacks skeleton.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 12, 2012)

Fulgrim continues to keep his attention focused on the armored skeleton before him, tuning out nearly everything else around him as he allows his senses to take over. He steps forward slightly to open up the avenues of attack on armored creature. He then makes a wide swing of his great axe, attempting to drive it to the ground.

[sblock=OOC]
Attack -- 1d20+9=16

I think the attack was a miss, but rolling damage just in case!

Damage if Applicable -- 1d12+10=22
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 39  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 6/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 12, 2012)

ooc: Will post here when Skelly has resolved whether it drops weapon or not, as the only way in for Maui is provoking an OAtk. 

Maui, having dispatched the other skeleton, comes racing back around the corner shouting in has sharp incomprehensable tongue. With little heed for prudence, he bangs his sword against shield and pushes past Fulgrim, drawing a deadly attack from the skeleton holding the long spear.

If Maui is still standing at the skeleton's side he shouts: "Let us give rest to te Boneman! Taniwha, haere mai!"

Taniwha presses his ears flat  against his skull with a growl and  races past the skeleton to join Maui's side flanking the skeleton. Taniwha shouts a command at the cheetah, sword poised to strike but the big cat merely hisses at him and begins to bite at some flees in his knees.

"You can forget about te buffalo milk, you flea bitten tabby!" Furious he brings his sword to bear  on the skeleton but utterly distracted by his companion's rebellion the blow is weak and inaccurate.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 12, 2012)

The skeleton somehow manages to maintain it's grip on it's weapon. However the cumulative effect of the blows from the group seem to be taking their toll on the skeleton, and it seems to be faltering somewhat.


----------



## Qik (Jan 13, 2012)

Frowning at the surety of the skeleton's grip, Ni runs up to Arianna, placing a small hand as high upon her back as he can manage.  "Give 'em hell, merwoman," he says.  Where his hand touches, a warm glow momentarily flows into Arianna.[sblock=OOC/Actions]Ni moves to H7, casts Guidance on Arianna.

I thought about trying Grease again, this time to knock him prone, but we seem to be holding up well enough.  If anyone thinks differently, let me know.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Qik said:


> I thought about trying Grease again, this time to knock him prone, but we seem to be holding up well enough.  If anyone thinks differently, let me know.




Knocking him prone makes him nearly impossible for Eanos to hit, and I believe gives him soft cover from Arianna's reach weapon, so my inclination is we're better off with him standing up, but I'm far from a great tactician...[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 13, 2012)

*GM:*  Well if anyone has any further actions to take this round let me know, and if not I will proceed with the next round of actions and post an updated map.


----------



## Qik (Jan 13, 2012)

After a brief hesitation, Lumoi'es opts to throw itself into the fray. 

Bounding wildly, the eidolon dashes past Arianna and squeezes by Fulgrim, heedless of the danger its exposed itself to.  Positioning itself opposite Arianna, the eidolon snaps its jaws at the armored skeleton.

[sblock=Actions]A bit of advice from SK prompted me to throw Lu in there.

Lu moves to D6, provoking an AoO from the skeleton.  Bite attack +5 (+3 base, +2 flank).[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 14, 2012)

*GM:*  Question do Attacks of Opportunity happen before or after the original attack from the character or NPC in question timing wise?


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 14, 2012)

*OOC:*



The skeleton will get its AoO and then Lu's attack will go off.


----------



## Qik (Jan 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


AoO is resolved as soon as it's triggered - in this case, during the move, before Lu's attack.


----------



## jbear (Jan 14, 2012)

ooc: Maui provoked the first OA, then Taniwha went by.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 14, 2012)

jbear said:


> ooc: Maui provoked the first OA, then Taniwha went by.




OOC: If that's the case then the skeleton would need combat reflexes to make more than one AoO in a round. Starting to get a touch confused with where we are at in rounds, so take this with the grain of salt. Just ask if you have questions DC.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 14, 2012)

The Skeleton attempts to slash out at Maui with its longspear as he moves in close to the skeleton. However the skeleton misses Maui horribly. Neither Maui or Taniwha are able to damage the skeleton either due to inattentiveness or distractions. However Lu is more than capable of slashing in at the skeleton and finishing the creature off in a single blow.

[sblock=Rewards]The Party Gains 1005 XP (167 XP Each)

Additionally they find the following items:
120 Gold (20 each)
Agile Half-Plate Armor (850 gp)
Masterwork Longspear (305 gp)
An unidentified Scroll (??? gp)
and a Flask of Holy Water (25 gp)[/sblock]

As you are gathering up the spoils of your fight with the undead Konys Svens approaches you and says "Well it looks like you have been successful in sealing most of the open tombs. We have located the last tomb that needs to be sealed. However it looks like you could use some rest before you go after it. If you would like there is a temple where you can rest and recover nearby."


----------



## Qik (Jan 14, 2012)

Ni waves the celestial dog back into the form of a stone, then extends his arms and inspects himself.

"I'm afraid you're mistaken, sir, I'm in perfectly good health, as is my boy Lu here.  But a little R&R is always welcome, so lead on to the temple!"  Taking stride, he nudges Eanos and mutters in a too-loud voice, "Maybe there'll be some Temple Vixens."  It's clear that, to Ni, the nature of "Temple Vixens" is obvious to all.
[sblock=OOC]Don't want any of the items for Ni; happy to take the cash.

Did we ever sort out the distribution of the holy waters from the previous encounter?  Ni had wanted 2, 3 if possible.  Wasn't sure which amount he had ended up with, as a few others had wanted some.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 14, 2012)

[sblock=um...]What exactly are you inspecting yourself for? You were one of the ones who didn't take any damage during the fight.[/sblock]

Ni is unable to find anything that looks like an injury or damaged gear on his personage, and Lu appears to be in good condition as well.









*OOC:*


EDIT: HAHA!!!!


----------



## Qik (Jan 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Glad you liked it.    Had it been a middling roll, Ni would have been uncertain as to his condition, and had it been low, he would have seen himself as nearing his deathbed.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 14, 2012)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1/Cleric of Tanager 1)*

"You may be undamaged little one, however I have a bit of work to do."  She makes sure the group is gathered sufficiently and grasps her holy symbol.  "It is good that I have brought along the Traveling Temple of Tanager.  Heal!" as a flush of white light washes over those gathered. Seeing that the wounds on Fulgrim has sufficiently healed, she turns to more personal healing methods.  First casting, then pulling a red vial from a secret pocket in her scarf, "Liquid rest" as she salutes the guard and then drinks it down.

Looking at the pile of loot gathered, she waves her fingers a bit, mummers a couple words in aquan, and stares at the items to see if any are magical.  "Someone else will have to see what the scribbles on that paper means.  There is magic in them, but I don't know how to release it."
 
Grabbing the longspear and its sheath, "A second weapon is always good.  I have a tendency to drop mine quite a bit, even if it isn't greased."  She dons the sheath and adjusts it to fit her form before stowing the weapon.

Turning to the guard and letting Teq speak, "Now where is that last tomb?"
[sblock=ooc]Everyone should be at full HP now I think.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
    Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, 1 used
Loot chosen: MW Longspear (305 gp)
Carrying but unclaimed: MW chain shirt (encumbrance nearing max light)
  
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 2 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.1 hours)
In hand: longspear [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 14, 2012)

Ni frowns.  "So wait - no Temple Vixens?  But Eanos is going to be so disappointed..."  Judging by his expression, it's Ni who's suitably bummed.  

Nevertheless, the gnome is prepared to soldier on.  "I guess it makes sense, though - no rest for the weary, eh, right, correct, huh?  We probably shouldn't be lounging around, indulging in the Temple Vixens' graciously offered grapes and wine, when there's work to be done and evil about making the streets are unsafe.  Besides, how will the temple's workman deliver the extra wine needed to suitably host all of us if they can't even walk safely about?  Doesn't make sense, really, if you think of it, so perhaps we'd just best be off to handle it now as the great aquatic deva suggests.  Then we can suitably enjoy the temple once the time comes, rather than having all this unfinished business weighing on our minds."

Having clarified the situation for the others, Ni is now ready to do battle with the forces of evil.
[sblock=OOC]Just give us at least a post's heads up before we do battle; Ni might prebuff or otherwise make a few decisions before tromping in.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 14, 2012)

"We agree. As they say, no rest when there is wicked. Maui and Taniwha are not tired. Taniwha has been too busy biting fleas to be tired!"

The druid glowers at his cat companion who seems to be ignoring him nonchalantly.









*OOC:*


 Ready to go whenever


----------



## Qik (Jan 14, 2012)

Seeing Maui's frustration, Ni suggests, "You should try talking to him.  Lu always listens to me.  Of course, I could just send him back to the outer planes if he misbehaves..."

Lu munches on a patch of grass, unperturbed.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 15, 2012)

Fulgrim watches as the skeleton falls to Lu's attacks. Relaxing slightly, Fulgrim lets his axe droop and leans heavily on the haft as his gaze looks about through sweat doused brow. He absently lets wipes the perspiration away with the back of his arm.

"Dere we 'ave it! See ye just gotta' get 'em in dere flailing' away! Taken dat set of armored bones down 'e did!" Fulgrim exclaims.

He continues to rest as Arianna lets her healing essence flow once again. "Thank ye again for the healin' spirits."

Fulgrim begins to regain his composure as he hefts his axe. "Sooner we gets to the tomb and seal it shut, the less dese people 'ave to deal wit the roamin' dead and the sooner we be putting' back some ales back at da Inn!"









*OOC:*


 Fulgrim is ready to head on to the next tomb.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 15, 2012)

"Ah well. Since you all seem more than ready to venture forth, I suppose it is my duty to warn you that things may not go as smoothly as you might be expecting at the next tomb. It seems as though a sizable group of undead have holed themselves up inside the tomb, and these are not your ordinary undead either. We had sent some guardsmen to try to deal with the infestation and seal the tomb ourselves, unfortunately we have yet to hear back from them. I hope you really know what you are getting yourselves into." The Guardsman says as he pulls out a map and offers it to the group. He then says "This map indicates the location of the Tomb in relation to the Dunn Wright Inn. I hope you are able to find it easily enough. Most of the undead remaining in the city are easy pickings for the city watch to deal with, it is just this group in the tomb that we are having a hard time with... Oh and the tomb itself is multi terraced, so it is probable that there are undead on each of the two levels of the tomb."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 16, 2012)

[sblock=Note to the Adventurer's]I am unsure if you guys are aware of it, but this was meant to be the mid adventure break you were offered in the opening post. So if there is anything you want to do RP wise or even if you have any impending preparations that can be made such as preparing spells or some such that you wish to perform, now would be the time to get it out of the way. Please note however, that I will not be allowing a trip to the Pearle.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'm ready to get under way.  It seems like the group hasn't expended much in the way of limited resources (spells, etc), so I imagine that's why no one's worried about having a rest.  Your IC warning of difficulty gave me pause, of course, but Ni couldn't be much readier than he already is, so I'm ready to go.

Also, since no one has said anything about the holy water, I'm going to assume Ni has 3, okay?

Edit: of course, if you just wanted to call it a rest and give Ni his expended spell and expended uses of Summon Monster back, I for one would be okay with that...[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 16, 2012)

"More papers. Eh.  Those can go to one of those two." pointing to Eanos and Ni.  Arianna gathers the armor and stuffs it into her backpack.  She hands off the holy water to Ni.  She hands the scroll to Eanos, "An inquisitive mind should be able to figure out what this is."[sblock=ooc]Arianna appears to have spent the most spell resources, but is eager to press ahead.  She still has 5 channels and one Mage Armor left.  There is still time left on the current one running, so she would press forward now.  With 5 channels, 7+ CLW potions, 1 CLW wand and 1 LRE wand in the party, we are quite set on healing.

Loot: Arianna is carrying the MW longspear as a spare to use and has the MW chainshirt and MW agile half plate tucked in her pack for sale later.  That pushes her to medium encumbrance and slows her to 20'.
Fulgrim is carrying 1 CLW and the MW Breastplate in his pack, but weight doesn't slow a dwarf.
Ni 3 Holy water 2 CLW. 
Eanos 1 holy water, 1 CLW, 1 unidentified scroll, 1 map.
Davian 2 holy water, 2 CLW.
Maui 1 holy water, 1 CLW.
gold distributed evenly.
Everyone is healed to full.

Arianna would want to stop at the Pearle to cash in the armor dead weight for gold and gems, but fixing the problem is a higher priority.  (Player is fine with GM "no shopping" decision.  Was expected.  Carrying loot home, like a pack mule, is supposed to be a burden. )

Eanos is the only one that might be able to figure out what is on the scroll.  And he would need to use Spellcraft to do that.  Arianna is illiterate.  At least she has an excuse for not having Read Magic. [/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]  Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
    Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, 1 used
Loot chosen: MW Longspear (305 gp)
Carrying but unclaimed: MW chain shirt & MW agile half plate (encumbrance medium)
  
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 2 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 20'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spare MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.0 hours)
In hand: longspear[/sblock] She shifts and adjusts her backpack to accommodate the extra weight.  "Ready."

"Reader of Papers, where are we going?"


----------



## jbear (Jan 16, 2012)

Maui looks on in silent admiration as the merwoman whips the group into shape, a dumb grin spread across his face from ear to ear.

"Now that is a Taniwha!" he mumbles to Taniwha giving him a playful swat around the ears. Taniwha in kind rises onto his haunches, placing his paws on Maui's shoulders and begins to playfully bite at his wrists. "Alright, alright, later Maui gets you te meaty bone. But te dead walk still, and you haven't earned your milk just yet, Sea Monster!"

Maui calls to the man who has appeared speaking of a final tomb. "Show us te way to te House of te Dead. We will put them to rest." This time, for the first time the 'we' seems to mean the group, not just he, himself and his taniwha.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Since Jkason is indisposed at the current time, and because he has given me permission to micromanage his character for the time being, I will be NPC'ing him along until he returns unless he finds time to post something during whatever has claimed his time at the moment.

On the other hand I am beginning to get worried about Rolyat's continued lack of presence in the adventure. He did not give me notice of an extended absence from the adventure and has been absent for some time now. Being in the Military is one thing, but being absent without notice to your DM is entirely different.

I will get a map up in a little bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 16, 2012)

Seeing Arianna gathering up the armor, Ni says, "You know, Lu would be happy to carry some of that - he's quite strapping, you know, for a felinephant."
[sblock=OOC]Lu has about 50 lbs of carrying capacity to spare before he bumps to medium, so having him shoulder the burden is certainly an option.

I'm fine with whatever you need to do about Rolyat.  I say you just NPC him now and we figure out what to do after the adventure is over.  Otherwise, if you wanted, you could just exclude him from this last part altogether - I'm pretty sure the group would be alright in combat without him (although we may still need someone to deal with traps).[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 16, 2012)

You arrive at the entrance of the tomb to find a stairwell leading down into what for all intents and purposes appears to be a cellar. Upon descending into the tomb however you find what appears to be a zombie gnawing upon the remains of a fresh corpse in the apparent hopes of getting the marrow inside of the bones.

[sblock=Map and Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Arianna's HP = 17 / 17 base + 11 Temp
Fulgrim's HP = 41 / 41
Davian's HP = 8 / 8
Eanos's HP = 23 / 23
Maui's HP = 13 / 13
Taniwha's HP = 16 / 16
Ni's HP = 16 / 16
Lumoi'es' HP = 11  / 11

=======

Unidentified Zombie / Zombie-like creature = Undamaged, Standard Condition[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Party is up first

EDIT: PS I hope I got character positions about where you want them?


----------



## Qik (Jan 16, 2012)

"Oh brother," groans Ni, "we're not even in the front gate yet!"  He's horrified at the sight, of course, but still maintains that lovable gnomish cluelessness.

Ni steps up and to the left, slinging an acid dart at the zombie, which makes a satisfying sizzle as it makes contact with the abomination.

Lu follows hot on his heels, and approaches the monster, snapping its jaws fiercely.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Ni moves to -L,-1, fires an acid dart.  It's a touch attack, so 18 should be plenty; deals 3 damage.

Lu moves to -N,0 (moving diagonally to -M,-1 first in order to avoid an AoO), attacks with bite.  I'm assuming a 13 isn't going to cut it; feel free to roll the damage if I'm wrong.

Figured I'd refrain from summoning for the time being.  I still have 6 left, but I might as well play it safe if possible.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 16, 2012)

Ni's Acidic Dart does only superficial damage to the undead creature meanwhile Lu's attack bounces off it's body harmlessly.


----------



## jbear (Jan 17, 2012)

"End this unnatural hunger, Taniwha!" barks Maui upon seeing the zombie and motion for the cheetah to attack. Taniwha springs at the zombie, jaws snapping just as Maui crosses towards the other side of the creature slicing his scimitar towards its grey dead flesh. Unfortunately in the rush to act Maui stumbles over his companion's hind legs, almost losing balance and causing Taniwha to turn to growl at his master. The Zombie mean time, stands unmolested between them

[sblock=Actions]
Swift action: Handle  Animal: Attack 2
Taniwha moves to M0 Maui moves to M2
Taniwha makes a Bite attack Maui makes a scimitar attack

OOC: Re: Davian: At the moment and for the most part to date Davian is just taking a share of xp but not really having any major role participating. Especially recently. I'd be inclined to have him hang around outside the tomb and have him come in if Rolyat surfaces. I think that gives him the chance to join at a later date, but without penalising the rest of us who are actively playing (XP-wise). My two coppers. Still, I'm not fussed either way.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 17, 2012)

Arianna pauses for the axe swinging dwarf to get in ahead of her (goes after Fulgrim) 
Swinging over Fulgrim's head, Arianna strikes the feasting abomination firmly.
[sblock=actions]Going after Fulgrim, 5' step to L1, longspear attack with reach[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
     Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, 1 used
Loot chosen: MW Longspear (305 gp)
Carrying but unclaimed: MW chain shirt & MW agile half plate (encumbrance medium)
  
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 2 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 20'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spare MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (0.9 hours)
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 17, 2012)

Fulgrim moves quickly forward with his axe leading towards the feasting zombie. He makes a solid swing with his axe at the undead creature, snarling as he attempts to strike the creature down.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to M1.  Power Attack.

Power Attack -- 1d20+7=16
Damage -- 1d12+7=19
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 6/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 17, 2012)

between Fulgrim and Arianna the creature is dealt a nearly lethal series of blows. Davian decides to stay out of harms way and let the rest of the party perform the actions of combat as it appears that his particular skill set is not necessary for this fight. Eanos however knocks an arrow and aims it at the undead firing it in hopes of causing it serious harm. Eanos' bolt is the nail in the coffin for this undead as it crashes to the ground unable to do anymore damage to the group. However the group can now hear undead like moaning from the room just beyond this one.

[sblock=Map and Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arianna's HP = 17 / 17 base + 11 Temp
Fulgrim's HP = 41 / 41
Davian's HP = 8 / 8
Eanos's HP = 23 / 23
Maui's HP = 13 / 13
Taniwha's HP = 16 / 16
Ni's HP = 16 / 16
Lumoi'es' HP = 11  / 11

=======

Unidentified Zombie / Zombie-like creature = Destroyed
Undetermined Number of Undead = Undetermined State[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Are we supposed to not see any new baddies on the map?


----------



## jbear (Jan 17, 2012)

Maui casts light in the centre of the adjoining room chasing away the last of the shadows.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 17, 2012)

*GM:*  I kind of want to know if you plan on rearranging marching order or what not before proceeding into the next area of the tomb. Oh and I will award XP for these two encounters after your finished with the next fight.


----------



## Qik (Jan 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]By rearrange the marching order, do you mean where we started the last fight, or how we ended up?  You're not being clear.

Really, I'm not too worried about it; the last order was good, so that seems to be a good general idea.  Just keep the melee guys in the front.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 17, 2012)

*GM:*  I mean how you ended up XD


----------



## Qik (Jan 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]K, well, I'm fine with where we are.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Fulgrim is fine with the current positioning.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 17, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]This is a fine battle formation. [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 17, 2012)

As soon as Maui sends light into the tomb beyond four zombies rush the party, one of them swings at Fulgrim, but misses just barely. Two others swing and connect with a devestating flurry of blows against Lumoi'es, even with the intervention provided by Eanos to protect the party it is not enough to prevent the Eidolon from being banished back to the plane from which it came. Then the fourth undead closes the gap left by the banished Lumoi'es and proceeds to pummel Taniwha.

[sblock=Map and Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Arianna's HP = 17 / 17 base + 11 Temp
Fulgrim's HP = 41 / 41
Davian's HP = 8 / 8
Eanos's HP = 23 / 23
Maui's HP = 13 / 13
Taniwha's HP = 7 / 16
Ni's HP = 16 / 16
Lumoi'es' HP = banished

=======

Unidentified Zombie / Zombie-like creature = Destroyed
Unidentified Zombie 1 @ -O,0
Unidentified Zombie 2 @ -O,1
Unidentified Zombie 3 @ -N,0
Unidentified Zombie 4 @ -N,1[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Party is up.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 17, 2012)

Arianna sidesteps behind the cat to get a clearer swing at the zombies and skewers the zombie in front of the cat.

[sblock=actions]Was going to do Kn Religion, but don't have it. 5' step to L0, skewer with longspear and no soft cover because the cat is short[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
      Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, 1 used
Loot chosen: MW Longspear (305 gp)
Carrying but unclaimed: MW chain shirt & MW agile half plate (encumbrance medium)
  
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 2 used  1d6 healing

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 20'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spare MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (0.9 hours)
In hand: longspear[/sblock][sblock=Info for next time]A) Fulgrim, Arianna and Lu all have darkvision, so we could have seen into the room before the light spell went off.
B) Normal eidolons disappear at -CON if their master doesn't sacrifice HP.  Synthesist eidolons poof at zero in contrast. (Yep, so many rules.)  So, Lu would be unconscious if damage was from 12-23.  If Ni sacrifices HP as an out of turn free action, Lu could survive even greater blows.[/sblock][sblock=ooc]Offer earlier for Lu to carry the armor: The new armor was 55# and would have slowed him or me either way. So, I kept it on Teq.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 17, 2012)

*GM:*  Okay I will allow Lu to not have been banished and thus Taniwha not to have been attacked should Ni wish to sacrifice HP to keep him around. Though keep in mind that series of blows was lethal enough to do damage to put him into negative hit points exceeding his constitution score by 2 points. Not sure whether that requires Ni to contribute 2 extra HP for those 2 extra damage, but I think that means he needs to contribute 14 HP to get Ni to consciousness and at least 1 HP to get him stabilized. Though if only 1 HP Lu will be unconscious and prone, with 14 Lu will be conscious though prone.

Also it should be noted that this was not a surprise round, this was a full on combat round, the party just failed to beat the zombie's initiative roll.


----------



## Qik (Jan 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Don't have time to do a proper post at the moment, but Ni'll sacrifice enough HP to keep Lu at at least 1.  I'll decide exactly how much when I do a full post.  I take it Lu was knocked down to -4?  Or was it-2?[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 17, 2012)

*GM:*  Actually Lu was knocked down to -15. If my understanding of the rules is right, to put him at 1 HP you will put yourself at 3 HP >.<


----------



## jbear (Jan 18, 2012)

[sblock=ooc] I've read and for the most part understood what is going on but as the retcon directly effects Taniwha and the zombie position on the map especially I'm going need a recap on what actually has happened, and who is where now.

For the zombie to get to N1 with Lu still at NO doesn't that provoke an opportunity attack from Lu?. Even if they beat our initiative? I'm still learning a lot of the PF rules, so this would be a good thing to know. 
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I am afraid that it does not provoke an attack of opportunity as it was considered a charge action which never provokes an attack of opportunity. I will allow an attack of opportunity from Taniwha on the one that attacked him if you wish should Qik opt not to heal Lu.

The consideration currently on the table is whether or not to heal Lu with the Summoner's ability, as Lu just was attacked 4 times, though only 3 of them connected, these 3 connecting attacks would be enough to bring him down to the equivalent of negative 15 hit points which is 2 points in excess of his constitution score. Ni's options at the moment are as I understand the rules, to reduce his hit points by at least 1 so that Lu is stabilized, and at most 15 so that Lu is at 2 hit points, the latter would leave Ni with 1 hit point, the former would leave Lu at risk for further attacks.

If Lu is revived this way I would restore the game state to just before the fourth zombie moved into range of Taniwha and attacked him, so as to allow Lu to resume his position on the board as if he had not been dismissed. This being because an enemy can not enter the same space as an one of the PC's squares or one of the PC's allies squares unless that Enemy is small or larger and the PC is of tiny or smaller size, etc...[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I've already said Ni will sacrifice enough HP to have Lu not be banished.  So retcon it like you said, DC.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 18, 2012)

*GM:*  I just need a specific figure if possible so I can have it for record keeping purposes, thanks.


----------



## Qik (Jan 18, 2012)

Ni watches as Lu is beset by the undead.  Although it pains him, he decides against transferring his lifeforce into the eidolon: the damage just seems too great.  He watches with a tinge of sadness as Lu first shimmers, then evaporates, even though he knows the dismissal is only temporary.

Stepping backwards, the normally-jovial gnome's expression is one of grim determination.  "That's it," he says, "I've had _enough of you_!"  His hands flit in a complicated gesture, and a skim of magical grease appears under the quartet of zombies. 

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Jbear does have a point.  If it was a charge, I don't see how the zombie could get to N1, since in the text for a charge, it specifies that the charger "must move to the closest space from which you can attack the opponent (which would be O1).  To be honest, however, I'm fine to just leave it - this has become way more of a pain than it should be, so let's just move on from here.  

With that in mind, Ni'll just let Lu be banished.

Actions: Ni moves to K,-1, Casts Grease in the square where the zombies are (N&O 0&1 (DC 15 Reflex or they're knocked prone).  

Just a bit of advice: if they're all prone when Eanos is up, probably best to have him cast Disrupt Undead, due to the extra -4 to ranged attacks when prone.
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 1/3

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: -15/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Technically the three undead whom actually charged the party each met the requirements for a charge so long as they each made their charge actions in a specific order instead of doing so simultaneously or randomly. Further I agree this ended up being more hassle than it is was worth, for which I apologize. Also this will be my last post until midnight CST tomorrow.







Of the Zombie's two are knocked prone, two are not. Eanos prepares a spell to target one of the undead that was knocked prone, the same one that Arianna just skewered. The spell hit's its mark and proceedes to do not very much more than Arianna has already done.


----------



## jbear (Jan 18, 2012)

ooc: which zombies  are down?


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 18, 2012)

Fulgrim slashes out at the zombie nearest him.

[sblock=OOC]

Power Attack -- 1d20+7=25
Damage -- 1d12+7=18

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 6/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 19, 2012)

*GM:*  To answer jbear's question the Zombie's in -N,0 and -O,1 have been knocked prone. That means the one next to Taniwha is prone, as is the one just beyond Fulgrim's reach. Also Fulgrim's attack was able to destroy the one in -N,1.     

Fulgrim's attack is enough to destroy the Zombie that he had attacked, which is surprising as the other zombie was able to shrug off a large portion of Arianna's attack.


----------



## jbear (Jan 19, 2012)

Taniwha reacts with fury at the zombie that has wounded him and now dropped at his feet.

Maui moves around behind his cat and brings his scimitar towards the downed zombie but strikes instead the hard floor. With a growl he orders his cat to heel, stepping away from danger.

[sblock=Actions] Sigh ...

Taniwha: Full round attack vs downed zombie and then 5ft step back from danger. I'm guessing 15 is enought to hit a zombie? If so that is 2 dmg from bite +3 dmg from claw = 5 dmg

Maui moves to M-2  avoiding OAtks and attacks downed zombie (Dice have gone very cold for me)

Maui gets OAtk if he stands up right?
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Back, and working my way through things to catch up. This'n was a long one, so it's taken awhile. If I understand correctly, Eanos has already acted this round, yes? Also, want to clarify a few resources things to make sure I understood what happened:



DalkonCledwin said:


> Two others swing and connect with a devestating flurry of blows against Lumoi'es, even with the intervention provided by Eanos to protect the party it is not enough to prevent the Eidolon from being banished back to the plane from which it came.




This sounds like Eanos used his second Determination for warning. Is that correct? Just wanting to get my mini-stats right. 

Also, Eanos has Detect Magic (unlimited, since it's an orison) and Spellcraft, so I believe he can use that to attempt to identify the properties of the scroll using the 15 + spell level DC. Throw in a Guidance, as well.  If you'll allow the minor retcon, I made the roll below:

Spellcraft with Guidance (1d20+5=17)

If not, no worries. Just figured it might be good to know what the scroll is / if anyone can use it.  

Thanks everybody for being patient.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: Cold Iron: 19/20
Blunt Silvered: 16/20
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 20, 2012)

Unfortunately Eanos is unable to decipher exactly what the scroll does.

        *GM:*  DC 20 + Spell Level on scroll deciphering will do that >.<

Anyways yeah you pretty much assessed correctly.

I will try to get an official update done later today. I also have competing real life issues (school just started), as well as a few other games I am trying to keep up with both here and elsewhere on the Internet, one of which just ended and I am waiting for the wrap up information to be distributed. So please bear with me.


----------



## jbear (Jan 21, 2012)

[MENTION=6680145]DalkonCledwin[/MENTION]
[sblock=Maui's movement clarification] Maui moves to M -1 not M-2 (sorry)

Path: Behind Arianna: L2 -> K1 -> L0 -> M -1

I'm not seeing how that generates an OAtk.
I'm pretty sure I could pass through Arianna's square as well, but Maui is being polite

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 21, 2012)

The Party was able to bring down one of the Zombies, and one of the Zombies that was prone decides to stand back up, though it is out of range of any counter attacks. The Zombie that opts to remain prone attacks Maui from the ground in an attempt to knock him into the defensive, doing a potentially serious blow to Maui. The third Zombie moves closer to Fulgrim and attempts to attack him twice, but fails both times.

[sblock=Map and Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maui will be reduced to 1 Hit Point unless Eanos wishes to resolve another of his instantaneous effects to negate the attack roll, in which case I have to reroll the attack roll to determine if it really missed or not.

Arianna's HP = 17 / 17 base + 11 Temp
Fulgrim's HP = 41 / 41
Davian's HP = 8 / 8
Eanos's HP = 23 / 23
Maui's HP = 1 / 13 (unless Eanos uses his ability)
Taniwha's HP = 7 / 16
Ni's HP = 16 / 16
Lumoi'es' HP = banished

=======

Unidentified Zombie / Zombie-like creature = Destroyed
Unidentified Zombie 1 @ -N,1
Unidentified Zombie 2 @ -O,1
Unidentified Zombie 3 @ -N,0, mortally damaged
Unidentified Zombie 4 @ -N,1, Destroyed[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 21, 2012)

ooc: I'd use that ability for the re-roll. The zombie has to hit AC 22 to hit Maui. It must have got pretty lucky to have managed to hit him from the ground.  Interesting it stayed on the ground ... a very tactical zombie.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 21, 2012)

Fulgrim continues to press his attack against the zombies making another swing against the nearest.

[sblock=OOC]
Fulgrim will 5' step or move to reach a zombie to attack if need be.

Power Attack -- 1d20+7=22
Damage -- 1d12+7=16
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 6/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]


jbear said:


> ooc: I'd use that ability for the re-roll. The zombie has to hit AC 22 to hit Maui. It must have got pretty lucky to have managed to hit him from the ground.  Interesting it stayed on the ground ... a very tactical zombie.




I'm a little confused. I had asked DC if he NPC's Eanos to use that ability while I was gone, which I thought he said yes to. That actually takes the uses / day down to 0. Eanos had two uses: he used one on an attack, and one to force a re-roll (I believe that was against Lu). I hadn't yet updated my mini-stats for that waiting DC's response (this is my first time back to the thread since I asked).

If I got that wrong, then by all means take the final use for Maui. 

I'll post my regular round here in a minute, but wanted to throw that out there first.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 21, 2012)

*GM:*  Truth be told I had no idea how many uses that ability had. XD

Also to clarify, how exactly does Maui have an Armor Class of 22, according to his Character Sheet (which is where I am getting the information from for Maui as you haven't been posting a mini stats listing in each of your posts), Maui should have an Armor Class of 18.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 21, 2012)

*OOC:*




Maui's AC still would have been 18, but the zombie would have had a -4 to its attack roll for attacking from a prone position. jbear might have just meant an effective AC of 22 against a normal attack roll.


----------



## Qik (Jan 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


If the zombie is attacking from prone, he takes a -4 to hit.  I imagine that's where Maui's 22 AC comes from.

Edit: Ninja'd AGAIN by IronWolf!  One of these days I'll be a step quicker!  *shakes fist*


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 21, 2012)

*GM:*  To elaborate, the Zombie rolled a natural 18, it has a -4 to hit from a prone position, and gets a +5 to it's attack rolls with the particular mode of attack that it uses. So unless I am mistaken it still hit's Maui from a prone position in this instance?


----------



## Qik (Jan 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Unless I'm missing something on jbear's end, yes.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yep. As Qik said, that is a hit.

The question is now whether jkason's character has any ability uses left that can force a re-roll.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 21, 2012)

*GM:*  Which based on my math, and his explanation on the number of uses he gets out of that ability, that would be a no.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 21, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
I feel like we're picking on DalkonCledwin a bit in this game. If I recall correctly DalkonCledwin is new to running PbP. We all know there are growing pains as you learn the ropes and nuances of PbP as a GM. Let's do what we can to keep this game fun for everyone and cut him a little slack.

To help him out, make sure to clearly state what you are doing in your OOC section. If you have a special ability or an "if, then" statement take the time to state it clearly. If Dalkon happens to miss something in the round posting, let it slide unless it has major bearing on the game. Constantly retconning stuff doesn't help avoid confusion from either the GM or player perspective.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 21, 2012)

Arianna drops her spear as she steps forward, going claw to claw with these evil creatures.  She swings first at the prone wounded one, putting it out of its misery, then turns on the one focused on the dwarf. That claw also tears into dead flesh.

[sblock=actions]free drop spear, 5' step to M0, attack N0, if killed, Attack N1 with second claw[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
       Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . . . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, 1 used
Loot chosen: MW Longspear (305 gp)
Carrying but unclaimed: MW chain shirt & MW agile half plate (encumbrance medium)
  
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 2 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 20'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spare MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (0.9 hours)
In hand: Claw/Claw [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 21, 2012)

[sblock=Rules Question]If I summon a creature into an area covered by Grease, does it have to make a Reflex save to avoid falling if it doesn't move?[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 21, 2012)

*GM:*  I will say no, speaking of which, the one that moved to attack the dwarf, has fallen prone, completely forgot to roll for that when I posted the updates.     

Fulgrim's counterattack manages to destroy the Zombie that had attacked him. And Arianna's attack also destroy's one of the Zombie's. Unfortunately the only remaining Zombie is out of range of Arianna & Teq's claws and thus she is unable to connect with it.

        *GM:*  The last remaining Zombie is the one at Position -O,1


----------



## Qik (Jan 21, 2012)

Seeing that the group has things more or less in hand, Ni lobs a small acid orb at the remaining zombie.  Unfortunately, the orb flies wildly, nearly singing off Fulgrim's beard before crashing into the wall to the zombie's left.  

"Oops!  Sorry, 'grim!"

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Figured I'd try to catch the zombie with the Grease if it moves; will likely dismiss it at the beginning of the next round.

Cast Acid Splash; attack includes -4 for soft cover.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +3
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 1/3

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP:-15/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Since Arianna only got one attack which would be a standard, she will draw the spare longspear as a move action so she threatens the last zombie where it stands. That way the dummy zombie will provoke when it moves through the difficult terrain grease.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


That is fine Satin, I am still waiting for actions from Eanos, Maui, and Taniwha however. And should he decide to post, Davian as well.


----------



## jkason (Jan 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Dunno what happened. I typed up a full post and thought I submitted it, but it's either in the wrong thread or swallowed by the ether. Sorry 'bout that.[/sblock]

Deciding he's a bit boxed in, Eanos shifts to the side. He pulls back his empty bowstring, whispering, and a familiar shaft of silvery energy manifests, which he launches at the remaining zombie.

[sblock=actions]Move: to -K2
Standard: Disrupt Undead:

Disrupt Undead touch attack; damage (1d20+5=15, 1d6=1)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: Cold Iron: 19/20
Blunt Silvered: 16/20
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 22, 2012)

Maui clutches at his wound where the zombie gouged his thigh deeply attempting to stem the blood. For now he withdraws to the back of the tomb with Taniwha hoping his companions can dispatch the final zombie by themselves.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 22, 2012)

The last skeleton closes on Fulgrim and Arianna, which allows Arianna the opportunity to strike it down where it stands.

[sblock=Combat Information & Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Arianna's HP = 17 / 17 base + 11 Temp
Fulgrim's HP = 41 / 41
Davian's HP = 8 / 8
Eanos's HP = 23 / 23
Maui's HP = 1 / 13
Taniwha's HP = 7 / 16
Ni's HP = 16 / 16
Lumoi'es' HP = banished

=======

Unidentified Zombie @ -O,0[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Arianna gets a AoO, if the zombie is still standing, then I will take it's actions, then the party can go.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 22, 2012)

The mindless creature has fallen into her trap, she strikes...


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 22, 2012)

Fulgrim stands his ground as Arianna strikes at the lumbering zombie. He then makes another massive swing of his axe in attempts to drive the creature back to the ground.

[sblock=OOC]
Power Attack -- 1d20+7=16
Damage -- 1d12+7=9
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 6/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 23, 2012)

Arianna's strike goes right through the chest cavity of the Zombie. However it is not enough to stop the Zombie completely. The Zombie lashes out two last times before Fulgrim takes his mighty swing. However it is unsuccessful in landing any blows. Fulgrim's attack however is enough to bring the Zombie down. The Party has defeated the last of the Zombies in the tomb now.

Shortly after the death keens of the zombies ends, the Guard Captain enters the tomb and says "Well done, here is a small reward from the Town Council. You can use it as you see fit, You may also keep a few trinkets from this tomb as well to aid you in future adventures."

[sblock=XP & GP Rewards]Okay adventure more or less wrapped up, here are your rewards:

47 Day Adventure

Arianna
Encounter XP: 983 / Encounter GP: 488
Level 2 - 1/22/2012 (1680 Starting XP + 983 encounter XP + 517 Time XP = 3180 Final XP)
517 Time GP
Total XP = 1500 ; total gp = 1005

Fulgrim Ironforge
Encounter XP: 983 / Encounter GP: 488
Level 3 - 1/22/2012 (3434 Starting XP + 983 encounter XP + 705 Time XP = 5122 Final XP)
799 Time GP
Total XP = 1688 ; Total GP = 1287

Nimientioquijuil
Encouter XP: 983 / Encounter GP: 488
Level 2 - 1/22/2012 (1455 Starting XP + 983 Encounter XP + 517 Time XP = 2955 Final XP)
517 Time GP
Total XP = 1500 ; Total GP = 1005

Eanos Setirav
Encounter XP: 983 / Encounter GP: 488
Level 3 - 1/22/2012 (3300 Starting XP + 983 Encounter XP + 705 Time XP = 4988 Final XP)
799 Time GP
Total XP = 1688 ; Total GP = 1287

Maui
Encounter XP: 983 / Encounter GP: 488
Level 1 - 1/22/2012 (0 Starting XP + 983 Encounter XP + 329 Time XP = 1312 Final XP)
282 Time GP
Total XP = 1312 ; Total GP = 770

Davian Smilebeard
Encounter XP: 503 / Encounter GP: 320
Level 1 - 1/22/2012 (0 Starting XP + 503 Encounter XP + 266 Time XP = 769 Final XP)
228 Time GP
Total XP = 769 ; Total GP = 548[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure Rewards]M.W. Breastplate (350 gp)
M.W. Chainshirt (250 gp)
7x Potions of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp ea.)
6 Flasks of Holy Water (25 gp ea.)
Agile Half-Plate Armor (850 gp)
Masterwork Longspear (305 gp)
Scroll of Align Weapon (150 gp)
and a Flask of Holy Water (25 gp)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000 gp)
Bracer's of Armor +1 (1000 gp)
Greatsword (50 gp)
1 sq. yd. of Silk Fabric (10 gp)
2 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp ea.)

Total Value of Treasure = 5090 / 5 = 1018 gp each

Players can opt to spend some of their share of the treasure in order to buy one of the above items from the treasury instead of having it be sold off to fund this adventure.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Okay this adventure is officially ready for review by Perrinmiller. I have to ask however from the players... how did I do overall in your opinions? Oh and Jbear, you have enough XP now if my math is right to level up to level 2


----------



## Qik (Jan 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Is the amount of gp listed under "treasure rewards" in addition to the amount listed under "xp & gp awards"?  B/c it doesn't look as though it's factored in.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 23, 2012)

*GM:*  it is in addition yes, the figure in XP and GP rewards is solely determined by Encounter GP and Time GP, the other GP is determined by the result of all the treasure you found split amongst the group and depending on if any of you wish to keep any of that treasure the end result that you end up with may ultimately be different from what I noted in each section.


----------



## jbear (Jan 23, 2012)

[sblock=ooc after Perrinmiller has given  approval I would suggest we sell everything and divide treasure equally. Those who want certain  objects  from the treasure can then rebuy them.

Can  anyone think of a fair way to divide up the treasure with Davian?

edit: oh hang on  I just reread Dalkon's last post and I think I understood better this  time. So the treasure listed you have already divided up and represented as encounter gold, right. The list below is not 488 +whatever we make from selling the objects, right?

I'd say if that is the case just to leave the treasure as divided and those who want to buy objects from the list can do so  with their own portion of the treasure.
[/sblock]

Maui staggers back to his feet a look ofdeep shame on his face. As the healing power of Arianna closes his and Taniwha's wounds he looks away unable to meet any of his allies' gaze. Sheathing his weapon he slaps Taniwha on the shoulder.

"You fought more bravely than cowardly Maui. Tonight you drink te Buffalo Milk."

Maui keeps mostly to himself while the group clears up the tomb but before everyone leaves he clears his throat and says: "Whale Rider, Jade Arrow, Dog Caller, Mighty Axe ... you bring honour to te Hall of Fame. You are truly axeptional. Maui and te Taniwha are proud to have fought at your side. Maui hopes you can forgive his belly of yellow and speak little of his shame. I would take te metal and buy you all te Brown Water back at te Hall of Fame if you would not know shame to drink with a coward ..."

During his somewhat awkward speech at no time does Maui raise his head.

[sblock=Thoughts on the adventure] If you felt like I was picking on you at any time [MENTION=6680145]DalkonCledwin[/MENTION] please accept my apologies. ANd thank you very much for your time and effort with this adventure. starting is never easy DMing, and more so for a group of veteran RPGers. Satin Knight's advice is very sound. I don't think anyone could have said it better. 

The only thing I would perhaps add is that when I DM a creature like a zombie I deliberately operate them as really dumb brutes that use absolutely no tactics. A shambling horde that pushes and pulls at each other in order to get to the food the fastest, as opposed to a group of combatants that coordinates a series of well time charges to make the best out of the cramped spaces. If you want to 'disguise' your DM tactics to your players then that needs to come across in the fluff. If you say 'the zombie opts not to stand up' then as a player I think the zombie is being tactical and not standing up because he somehow perceives Fulgrim is going to take his head off with his axe if he does. If instead you were to say 'writhing around on the slippery greased up floor the zombie is too dumb to even bother trying to get to his feet. Instead he lashes out at Maui's legs ripping open the flesh in his thigh, slashing open a main artery causing blood to etc etc' then I can buy that as it fits what a dumb flesh hungry zombie might do.

Thanks once again, and good luck for your next game  ! [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 23, 2012)

Arianna heals the wounded.  Afterwards, she looks around to see why this crypt was special, wondering why this started.

After the guard pays the party, she will take the MW Longspear from the loot and the rest due to her in either gold or platinum pieces when the loot is sold off at the Pearle.

[sblock=Final Loot awards]Are you sure DC?  I thought we were supposed to keep the GP/XP earned near a 1.00:1 ratio.  
If we do encounter gp + time gp + even loot split, we are looking at a 1.37:1 ratio, too rich.  
If it is encounter gp + time  gp, then it comes out like 0.67:1 ratio, too poor.  
It is looking like the loot split + time gp, which comes out about 1.02:1 is the intended target.  PM is the expert here.  He will know what the magic ratio number to shoot for is.[/sblock][sblock=ooc]Good game.  A few comments and suggestions:

A) Because our front line fighters were the higher half of our APL, the fights were too easy.  But that is a very, very difficult thing to balance, and it is better to be cautious than to TPK on one bad run of dice.  This would have been more consistent as an all level one party.  In general a party of 1s, 2s and 3s are going to cakewalk what is appropriate by APL.

B) Next time grab "default marching order single file, default marching order double wide, default night watch" type stuff that might be useful at the beginning of the game, and it will eliminate a lot of pauses of a day or so on "is this positioning good for everyone?".

C) I know many GMs don't want to give stats of the bad guys out, but it makes it difficult to write a descriptive attack statement if you don't know if the attack hit cleanly doing massive damage, or simply bounced off the armor.  If you gave us the base AC,  then we could be a little more sure of our attacks.

D) The Story: We didn't find a reason as to why this all started.  No clues in each of the tombs.  No time at all in the skill challenge one, but I already gave you my thoughts on that one in a long PM at the time. Even in this last vault, it is "kill the critter, get paid."  The back story as to why things happened didn't come out.  Unless the skeletal champion in the street was the cause, there is no reason to think that this won't continue to happen other than the guard paid us off.  The ending bad guy should have been a prankster necromancer, or an ancient dated prophecy written on the wall, or the town crier should be bellowing how a noble's manor was robbed while the White Cloaks were all dealing with this distraction. Now the noble is threatening to have the White Cloaks disbanded.  Something other than 'the mindless awoke'.

E) Tracking those characters with darkvision is important.  I usually forget that one a lot when I GM.

Still, overall a good job.  I will be looking forward to your next game.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Personally, I think you all could have done a bit of roleplaying there at the end yet, my clock is already showing the adventure continuing until 23 Jan at least based on in character posting. So that is 48 days already by my count.

 @DC , I want to see all the bookkeeping on the encounter rewards finished in the opening post.  It is incomplete with the last two encounters not present. I also want to see the date you officially dropped Davian, and which encounters he did not complete.  Then, I can check the numbers.

Edit: Scratch that, Davian was present for all encounters and gets a full share of everything, NPC'd or not.


----------



## Qik (Jan 23, 2012)

Ni pats Maui with his small purple hand.  "Don't be so hard on yourself, chap, you and the pussycat put on a fine show, really, held up your end of the bargain in battle by hook or crook or book nook, eh?"  The gnome's big round eyes linger a second, full of friendship, before he breaks away to inspect the tomb's riches.

Though most of the items fail to catch his eye, the cloak gives cause for much excitement.  Whirling it around his shoulders, Ni exclaims, "Ooh!  What a wonderful garment!  And it fits and everything!"  Looking at the others, he implores, "Can I keep it?  Pretty ditty please?"









*OOC:*


Would like to keep the cloak of resistance for Ni if there are no other takers.  Ni'll take the remainder in GP.

Off to the DWI now.  Thanks, DC.  Will try to send you a few of my own thoughts by PM later in the day.


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]







perrinmiller said:


> Personally, I think you all could have done a bit of roleplaying there at the end yet, my clock is already showing the adventure continuing until 23 Jan at least based on in character posting. So that is 48 days already by my count.




Are you talking about when DC have folks the 'go rest' option? If not, this is the first time I've had a chance to post since combat ended (as is I think fairly common, my weekend post rate is well below my weekday), so I'm not sure what more I could have done? What follows is what I think Eanos' reaction would be to the events, but with a declaration of adventure's end, too much RP player posting at the end would seem like trying to soak time XP.[/sblock]

Eanos looks about suspiciously as the guard arrives, and joins Arianna in trying to see if something within the tomb explains the strange phenomena. 

"I'm happy that ... whatever this was is over, but I don't like not knowing why," he says, his agitation evident despite his self-control. "But if there's an answer, looks like we don't have whatever it'd take to pry the secret loose."

Unsettled but resigned to reality, Eanos joins the others in gathering the spoils of their quest. He gives his own nod of assurance to the druid after the summoner consoles him.

"Listen to the little guy, Maui," Eanos says. "Doesn't do anyone any good if you die in this fight when there are so many others still to come, yes?"



			
				Qik said:
			
		

> Though most of the items fail to catch his eye, the cloak gives cause for much excitement.  Whirling it around his shoulders, Ni exclaims, "Ooh!  What a wonderful garment!  And it fits and everything!"  Looking at the others, he implores, "Can I keep it?  Pretty ditty please?"




Eanos chuckles at the glee the gnome shows in the cloak.

"I don't know about the others, but I'm happy for you to have it. Can't have a bright gnome like you running around without good clothes, can we?"

For himself, Eanos briefly considers the scroll, but finally decides he's better off more liquid in his assets as the party consider the spoils of the roaming dead.

[sblock=ooc]I'm fine with a straight up gold split for Eanos. Since it sounds like that's still being calculated by PM's post, I'll hold off updating his sheet until we've got that all sorted.

As to feedback, the first game is always a tough one, getting used to the flow of PbP and the like. Heck, I'm still not used to it. I think others have probably remarked on the same things I would, so I'll not go on much. Thanks, though, for putting us through our paces and taking on the challenge, DC!  [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 23, 2012)

*GM:*  Okay below is the updated and corrected information for the  adventure as per Perrinmiller's rulings. I hope this doesn't rub anyone  the wrong way      

[sblock=regarding the Zombies in the last encounter]for reference sake, the Zombie that opted to remain prone had an intelligence of 8 which I figure is enough to understand the basics of tactical combat and recognize that if it remained prone it would not suffer a counter attack from Fulgrim XD

Apologies however for not having thought this adventure out as well as I probably could have. I will try to think my next adventure out more fully, though that may have to wait for a while. I am thinking of continuing this series however and introducing a sequel to this adventure.[/sblock]

[sblock=Corrected XP and GP Rewards as per PM's rulings]48 Day Adventure

Arianna
 Encounter XP: 903 / Encounter GP: 320
 Level 2 - 1/22/2012 (1680 Starting XP + 903 encounter XP + 528 Time XP = 3111 Final XP)
 528 Time GP
 Total XP = 3111 ; total gp = 1696.33

Fulgrim Ironforge
 Encounter XP: 903 / Encounter GP: 320
 Level 3 - 1/22/2012 (3434 Starting XP + 903 encounter XP + 720 Time XP = 5057 Final XP)
816 Time GP
 Total XP = 5057 ; Total GP = 1984.33

Nimientioquijuil
 Encouter XP: 903 / Encounter GP: 320
 Level 2 - 1/22/2012 (1455 Starting XP + 903 Encounter XP + 528 Time XP = 2886 Final XP)
 528 Time GP
 Total XP = 2886 ; Total GP = 1696.33

Eanos Setirav
 Encounter XP: 903 / Encounter GP: 320
 Level 3 - 1/22/2012 (3300 Starting XP + 903 Encounter XP + 720 Time XP = 4923 Final XP)
816 Time GP
 Total XP = 4923 ; Total GP = 1984.33

Maui
 Encounter XP: 903 / Encounter GP: 320
 Level 1 - 1/22/2012 (0 Starting XP + 903 Encounter XP + 336 Time XP = 1239 Final XP)
 288 Time GP
 Total XP = 1239 ; Total GP = 1456.33

Davian Smilebeard
 Encounter XP: 903 / Encounter GP: 320
 Level 1 - 1/22/2012 (0 Starting XP + 903 Encounter XP + 336 Time XP = 1239 Final XP)
 288 Time GP
 Total XP = 1239 ; Total GP = 1456.33[/sblock]

 [sblock=Treasure Rewards]M.W. Breastplate (350 gp)
 M.W. Chainshirt (250 gp)
 7x Potions of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp ea.)
 6 Flasks of Holy Water (25 gp ea.)
 Agile Half-Plate Armor (850 gp)
 Masterwork Longspear (305 gp)
 Scroll of Align Weapon (150 gp)
 and a Flask of Holy Water (25 gp)
 Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000 gp)
 Bracer's of Armor +1 (1000 gp)
 Greatsword (50 gp)
 1 sq. yd. of Silk Fabric (10 gp)
 2 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp ea.)

 Total Value of Treasure = 5090 / 6 = 848.33 gp each

 Players can opt to spend some of their share of the treasure in order to  buy one of the above items from the treasury instead of having it be  sold off to fund this adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


So again, to clarify, the "Corrected XP & GP Rewards" now include the treasure rewards below, yes?

Ni'll also like to hang onto 3 holy waters.  With that and the Cloak of Resistance, that means 1075 gp worth of treasure and 621.33 gp in cash.  Again, feel free to make a case for the cloak if you'd like it, people.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 23, 2012)

*GM:*  Qik is correct, and that was done at the request of Perrinmiller. Sorry for any confusion it may have caused.


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Got it. Thanks again for running this, DC. Eanos is off to do some shopping now, then he'll see folk who are still there at The Dunn Wright. Been a pleasure killing things that are already dead with y'all.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 23, 2012)

"Ye can have dat cloak Ni. Keep ye from gettin' a chill till dat beard grows in!" Fulgrim replies.









*OOC:*



Good game all. Happy to have gamed with you all!


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Arianna took the MW longspear, but then had to immediately sell it to afford the second wand she was buying at the Pearl, so it is in there as available anyways.  Yes to Ni taking the cloak.  Thanks all.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







jkason said:


> Are you talking about when DC have folks the 'go rest' option? If not, this is the first time I've had a chance to post since combat ended (as is I think fairly common, my weekend post rate is well below my weekday), so I'm not sure what more I could have done? What follows is what I think Eanos' reaction would be to the events, but with a declaration of adventure's end, too much RP player posting at the end would seem like trying to soak time XP.



Personally, I would not have wrapped up an adventure on the same post as the results of the last sword stroke. 

Jkason is exactly right, he had not had a chance to even react to the conclusion of combat yet and WHAM!  Adventure's over and thanks for playing.   The fact that no one even objected to such says something for some of the players and their importance on actual role-playing vs. roll-playing.  To each his own.

As a very casual observer, I thought the game went at a break neck speed for PbP.    I will use the last scene as an example of what could have been done to potentially make the experience more enjoyable.  It is possible that these ideas could have been applied better throughout.

-----------------
I would have concluded combat, let everyone have a chance to post and interact with each other having just finished doing something. ie. back slapping and healing.  DM updates with results and provides descriptions of what people see as they look around (even if they don't say they are looking) since they first saw the room occupied by critters and were too distracted for sightseeing.

Then you could interact with the scenery, ie. search the remains and identify the items you found.  DM updating with results of their actions, providing treasure and such.

Then you could have decided that "hey, it looks like we are done" and exited, the DM advancing the scene to have the guard show up.  Perhaps some NPC interaction, maybe. "Hey what are you tomb robbers doing?" "Nothing, sir. Just stopping the undead from escaping."  Then ultimately they get the finale interaction with the Captain of the guard and some explanations of things.
-------------
So, that would have likely taken about 1-2 weeks, maybe more if character interact with each other. And Maui could have reached level 2.  I don't see that as just soaking up TBX/TBG, but actually role-playing. Afterall that is what this game is, it ain't no board game.  

If you just rush from encounter to encounter, then you probably get no sense of scenery or interaction with the plot.[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Final numbers match my calculations.  They are good to go.


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







perrinmiller said:


> The fact that no one even objected to such says something for some of the players and their importance on actual role-playing vs. roll-playing.  To each his own.




I think a lack of objection is probably because, as IronWolf said, it's DC's first game, and we've been doing a fair amount of objecting/correcting just during the course of it so we were all on the same page re: rules and intentions and the like. Instead, folk gave DC the overall feedback he was asking for so he'll have a smoother go of it in future games.



> So, that would have likely taken about 1-2 weeks, maybe more if character interact with each other. And Maui could have reached level 2. I don't see that as just soaking up TBX/TBG, but actually role-playing. Afterall that is what this game is, it ain't no board game.




In general, I wouldn't call it soaking. In this context, when the GM had called the game done, players insisting that they get more time for denouement might seem like dragging feet for, like you pointed out, getting to a near leveling point. 

Okay, more than my two cents buys me, so I'm outty. See y'all in another game. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 24, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> Davian decides to stay out of harms way and let the rest of the party perform the actions of combat as it appears that his particular skill set is not necessary for this fight.




[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] As I'm the player most effected by the decision to split a complete share with Rolyat's charater Davian, as it leaves me a just a few points short of lvl 2, I would like to respectfully challenge it.

DalkonClewdin had expressed his concern about Rolyats absence which was consistent from the beginning of the adventure and completely ended 3 encounters? from the end of the adventure. You can check the date of his last post yourself. He did so without advising the DM whatsever. To reward this behaviour with XP seems completely wrong.

Also he was actually excluded from the final combat as the quote indicates above.

I have seen many DMs state at the beginning of an adventure that absent players will have their characters NPC'd and they won't receive XP for that encounter and if they can't gracefully pick up where they left off they will be dropped altogether. This is Dalkon's first adventure and he doesn't have experience with player management. So as judge I think you are within your rights to make a fairer/better judgement on this issue.

Even if the xp/treasure share is split between all Davian should not receive any xp for the encounters he was NPC'd. I think it is also questionable that the final encounter should count as if he was NPC'd. Dalkon didn't have the experience to know to have removed his counter from the map but he had expressed his concern to the group and gave an indication that his character wouldn't participate in the fight. Davian literally stood in the corner.

As for the abrupt end, it had little to do with a preference for roll play over role play. jkason mentions part of the reason for making little of the abrupt end. Part of it also was a personal struggle I had engaging with the story throughout the adventure.

I respectfully await for your response and thank you for your consideration.
Cheers
J


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2012)

There are clear precedents set by NPC's taking their share of the XP and treasure.  See this post in the http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-pathfinder/314230-general-discussion-10.html#post5761741 thread.

Roaming Undead Annex B is a prime example with two NPC and only one player.

I asked DC off-line about the status of Davian during the final encounters.  He was there and eligible to be hit by the enemy in all encounters, therefore he takes an equal share. Sucks, but that's the way it works.  Even if he got killed in the final encounter, he takes a share of both from it.

What Davian did during the encounter is immaterial while under the DM's control. DC opted to have Davian do nothing as the 1st level rogue would have very little impact on a fight the higher level characters could handle.

However, if you would have encountered some bad luck, he would have been available to do something.

Now the calculations for what Rolyat58 actually gets to receive are much less than Maui, only getting what he was present for.  Frankly, unless he returns I am not going to waste my time calculating that out. But that has ABSOLUTELY no bearing on what XP Maui receives.  Those rewards are lost to the void.

BTW, the other two Judges that played alongside you said nothing about this, so I am taking their silence as agreement.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I agree with jbear.  I was keeping silent because PM was the assigned judge, and I didn't want to muddy the water.  But if you want my opinion; Rolyat58 went missing long ago, but since there was mention that he was in active military service, several of the players said we would give him slack to see if he returned.  So far, he did not through the rest of the adventure or even now that it is over. (Hope he is safe and just busy.)

I feel:
Time GP and XP stop at last post,
encounter GP and XP stop at street fight. Since, as an NPC, he did fire his weapon, he would get credit in the street fight.
He had the same affect on the last combat as a stone pillar did. So, for the last fight, he doesn't count at all. 

That will shift the XP awards per character by +100 XP (if it was a CR4 fight) in the last fight, Maui only needing 61 of that to level.  It keeps him happy.  And keeping the players that stayed in the game happy is the important part.


----------



## Qik (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't mean to unnecessarily throw my own voice into the fray, but I would like to third SK and jbear.

Left to his own devices, DC would have removed Rolyat from the game long ago; he was kept only due to the considerations brought about by his specific circumstances that SK mentioned, which I think were valid.  But, as SK said, he was a literal nonfactor in the tomb combat, and I don't see any reason why he shouldn't be treated as such in terms of XP.

Not trying to pile on, just thought it'd be worth it to voice my opinion.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 26, 2012)

I think this one could go either way. I am on record agreeing with PM about experience and gold for NPCs (whether GM controlled or absent players). If they are present they get allocated a share even though in many cases the experience and gold won't be actually assigned to them.

In this particular case though several of us did suggest not dropping Rolyat58 completely out of the game because we realized he was active military and realized what that could do to his schedule. The actions of a couple of us saying go ahead and keep him around just in case ended up hurting jbear's character.

So yes, technically speaking, PM is right, Rolyat58 gets a cut of the xp and gold for calculation purposes. But, by some of us trying to be nice to the person that wasn't present and actively playing we hurt jbear, one of the people that actively participated in the adventure. 

Rules are good, they have their purpose - but they shouldn't necessarily override reason. If 61xp is all Maui needs and it helps him have a good LPF experience I hate to see him hurt because a couple of us were trying to be nice to someone that wasn't present for the majority of the game.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 26, 2012)

I am going to have to weigh in here and say I am wanting to rule in favor of jbear, but ultimately this is not my decision so I really don't have any say in the matter even though it was my decision to keep Rolyat's character around. I will say however that if it were not due to the opinions of the players as a group, I would definitely have dropped Rolyat's character right before sending the group off to the final tomb as he had disappeared prior to that and I had been NPC'ing him for the majority of the time proceeding that and continued to do so until the very end.


----------



## jbear (Jan 26, 2012)

[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] 

Me again. Sorry for being a pain. Would you mind pronouncing  your final word on the matter so we can all move on? Thanks again for your time and consideration.

Cheers
J


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> I feel:
> Time GP and XP stop at last post,
> encounter GP and XP stop at street fight. Since, as an NPC, he did fire  his weapon, he would get credit in the street fight.



I have no  argument on what XP Rolyat would actually get to apply to Davian  if he would return. If his last post was in combat, he would get that XP, otherwise only awards up to his last post. If he returns, I will spend some time to calculate that properly. But, that is not the issue here on the policy.  I am being very particular in my use of Davian vs. Rolyat in this dicussion, because they are not one and the same for this.



IronWolf said:


> I think this one could go either way. I am on record agreeing with PM about experience and gold for NPCs (whether GM controlled or absent players). If they are present they get allocated a share even though in many cases the experience and gold won't be actually assigned to them.
> 
> In this particular case though several of us did suggest not dropping Rolyat58 completely out of the game because we realized he was active military and realized what that could do to his schedule. The actions of a couple of us saying go ahead and keep him around just in case ended up hurting jbear's character.
> 
> ...



How is not getting extra XP being "hurt"? Let's be clear, he is not being _hurt_ at all, just not getting additional awards.  Maui would only have to wait 9 days into his next adventure to level up, something he can work out and arrange with his next DM. XP and GP are not score, this is a role-playing game not a board game, folks. _If it were score and there was a prize, I would dump all my DMC into one character and win. _

And, it is also organized play with policies.  As of yet, all reasons presented thus far are circumstantial, not rules based. IronWolf has said the policy is technically not ambiguous in this case.  Without a clear cut-reason, making an exception to a policy will set a precedent and can lead to potential arguments down the road.  It is the duty of a _Judge_ to strive to be impartial, upholding policy, and ensuring fairness is upheld.  

My take on what you all are saying is this; "we were gracious enough to not boot Rolyat out, but since he did not return we want his share of XP/GP now."  I think you all made the decision to give up the XP back then.

Trying to get it now after the DM made a mistake of not realizing the impact of making Davian just stand there, instead of wasting ammo (-4 shooting into melee, giving up +4AC, and trying to overcome DR) is like crying over spilled milk to me when the first level rogue realistically would have had little effect on the outcome.

Counterpoint; a rogue spots and disarms a trap while the rest of the party stands back like "pillars" and takes no risk.  Every character gets a cut of that XP award, correct, yet you did nothing to earn it. The policy works both ways, guys.



jbear said:


> Me again. Sorry for being a pain. Would you mind pronouncing  your final  word on the matter so we can all move on? Thanks again for your time  and consideration.



I think you should decide that it is petty to continue to impatiently push the issue and just move along without it.  

However, if you must have it, go ahead be greedy and take it.  

Choose to be greedy or gracious as your conscience decides. You all cannot have it both ways in my book.


----------



## jbear (Jan 27, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> I have no  argument on what XP Rolyat would actually get to apply to Davian  if he would return. If his last post was in combat, he would get that XP, otherwise only awards up to his last post. If he returns, I will spend some time to calculate that properly. But, that is not the issue here on the policy.  I am being very particular in my use of Davian vs. Rolyat in this dicussion, because they are not one and the same for this.
> 
> 
> How is not getting extra XP being "hurt"? Let's be clear, he is not being _hurt_ at all, just not getting additional awards.  Maui would only have to wait 9 days into his next adventure to level up, something he can work out and arrange with his next DM. XP and GP are not score, this is a role-playing game not a board game, folks. _If it were score and there was a prize, I would dump all my DMC into one character and win. _
> ...



I don't think I'm being greedy or petty. I just asked for a final ruling after my companions expressed their opinion which was universally contrary to your own, as you had expressed that their non-pronouncement on the issue inferred a silent agreement. I just wanted to know if that would make an impact on your ruling. Your the judge. You've made your decision clear.


----------

